# Продукты компании Panda Security: Новости



## Крот

Производитель антивирусных решений Panda Security и разработчик сервиса для рейтинга веб-сайтов Web of Trust (WOT) Against Intuition совместно разработали безопасный инструмент для веб-поиска на основе новой, совместной версии WOT. Новая утилита, созданная на основе сервиса WOT для интернет-браузеров, позволяет повысить безопасность и оградить пользователей от сайтов с вредоносными программами, говорят в компаниях.

Дополнение к браузеру WOT предупреждает интернет-пользователей о рискованных веб-сайтах, о краже персональных данных, о шпионских программах. Данный сервис обеспечивает защиту от онлайновых розыгрышей, спама и от ненадежных интернет-магазинов. Защита WOT теперь дополнена актуальной информацией от Panda о производителях вредоносного ПО и опасных доменах.

Бесплатное, совместное дополнение безопасности к WOT для Firefox и Internet Explorer пользователи могут загрузить с веб-сайта http://www.viruslab.ru/download/wot .

“Мы верим, что с помощью WOT-утилиты мы сможем повысить безопасность пользователя в Интернете”, – говорит исполнительный директор Panda Security Хуан Сантана.


источник


----------



## Саныч

*Вышли на рынок новые продукты Panda Antivirus Pro 2010, Panda Internet Security 2010 и Panda Global Protection 2010 для домашних пользователей, которые доступны с 5 октября 2009 года.*

Panda Security, компания по производству «облачных» решений безопасности, сегодня объявляет о запуске новых ультра-легких решений линейки 2010 для домашних пользователей, в состав которых входят Panda Antivirus Pro 2010, Panda Internet Security 2010 и Panda Global Protection 2010. Все эти продукты будут доступны с 5 октября 2009 года.

Новые решения безопасности для домашних пользователей созданы для того, чтобы обеспечивать максимальную защиту с минимальным влиянием на производительность ПК. Благодаря технологиям Коллективного Разума, впервые запущенным Panda Security два года назад, новые решения 2010 обеспечивают на 80% снижение влияния на производительность ПК по сравнению с предыдущими версиями. Новые решения Panda также предлагают на 60% улучшенную скорость просмотра файлов и на 40% более высокую скорость загрузки по сравнению с предыдущими версиями, потребляя всего 8 MБ памяти.

Все новые решения Panda Security также включают проверенную технологию USB-вакцинации, которая позволяет блокировать распространение вредоносных программ с USB-устройств. Кроме того, решения Panda 2010 включают новый эвристический движок в сочетании с генетическими сигнатурами, которые работая вместе с технологией сканирования «из облака» от Коллективного Разума, предлагают самую высокую степень защиты от самого нового вредоносного ПО и троянов, осуществляющих кражу персональной информации.

Panda Antivirus Pro 2010 предлагает простую в использовании защиту от вирусов, программ-шпионов и хакеров, которая также включает новый защитный движок от кражи персональной информации. Пользователь может общаться, делиться фотографиями и видео-роликами, оплачивать счета и совершать покупки онлайн, читать блоги или просто путешествовать в Интернете не беспокоясь о безопасности благодаря встроенному файерволу. Это простое в использовании решение на самом деле работает по принципу «Установил и забыл». Рекомендованная розничная цена на продукт Panda Antivirus Pro 2010 на 1 год составляет: 1080 руб. 00 коп. Эта версия домашнего продукта позволит Вам защитить 3 ПК.

Panda Internet Security 2010 – это полный комплекс защиты от всех видов угроз: вирусов, руткитов, хакеров, онлайн-мошенничества, кражи персональной информации и всех других Интернет-угроз. Данное решение также предлагает функцию резервирования необходимых файлов онлайн и предоставляет для этого 2 ГБ свободного места, а также систему инструментов для восстановления файлов. Антиспамовый движок гарантирует чистоту почтового ящика от нежелательной почты, в то время, как функция Родительского Контроля обеспечивает безопасное использование детьми Интернета. Рекомендованная розничная цена на продукт Panda Internet Security 2010 на 1 годсоставляет: 1600 руб. 00 коп. Эта версия домашнего продукта позволит Вам защитить 3 ПК.

Panda Global Protection 2010 – это самое комплексное решение безопасности от Panda Security, которое защищает пользователей от Интернет-угроз, от вирусы, программ-шпионов, руткитов, хакеров, онлайн-мошенничества и кражи персональных данных. В дополнение к антиспамовому движку и функции родительского контроля, пользователи также могут сохранять резервные копии важных файлов (документов, музыкальных файлов, фотографий и пр.) на CD/DVD или онлайн (до 5 ГБ свободного места) и восстанавливать их в случаи их случайной потери и повреждения. После интеграции с Коллективным Разумом многозначительно снизилось потребление ресурсов памяти, и увеличилась скорость загрузки и просмотра файлов. Рекомендованная розничная цена на продукт Panda Global Protection 2010на 1 годсоставляет: 1960 руб. 00 коп. Эта версия домашнего продукта позволит Вам защитить 3 ПК.


Источник


----------



## Саныч

*Антивирусы Panda теперь совместимы с Windows 7*

*Компания Panda Security выпустила новые версии домашних антивирусов Panda 2010, совместимые с Windows 7*






Panda Security, компания по производству "облачных" решений безопасности, сегодня объявила о выходе новой версии домашних продуктов Panda 2010 с поддержкой новой операционной системы Windows 7. 

Все пользователи, на компьютерах которых установлена или будет установлена данная операционная система, смогут воспользоваться бесплатными пробными (http://www.viruslab.ru/download/software/) и коммерческими версиями (http://www.viruslab.ru/shop/home/) продуктов Panda 2010. 

Благодаря принципу *Коллективного разума* – эксклюзивной технологии Panda для обработки данных "в облаке" – решения Panda 2010 транслируют знания, полученные от сообщества миллионов пользователей Panda со всего мира. 
Каждый полученный файл классифицируется автоматически в течение шести минут. Серверы Коллективного разума автоматически *классифицируют свыше 50000 новых вредоносных образцов ежедневно*. Данные технологии сопоставляют информацию о вредоносных кодах, полученную от каждого компьютера, для того чтобы непрерывно улучшать уровень защиты всемирного сообщества пользователей. 
Решения Panda 2010 поддерживают прямой контакт в реальном времени с обширной базой знаний, что позволяет компании предлагать пользователям наиболее быструю реакцию на ежедневное появление новых вредоносных кодов. 

Новые решения Panda 2010, недавно вышедшие на рынок, разработаны специально с целью *обеспечения максимальной защиты при минимальном потреблении ресурсов.
*
Благодаря принципу Коллективного разума, новая линейка 2010 достигла 80%-ного увеличения производительности по сравнению с предыдущими версиями. Новые решения Panda также обеспечивают 60%-ное увеличение скорости просмотра и 40%-ное увеличение скорости загрузки по сравнению с предыдущими версиями, при этом потребляя всего 8 MБ памяти ПК!


Источник


----------



## Саныч

*Фирма Panda Security предлагает новую облачную систему защиты данных*

Фирма Panda Security представила новое решение для обеспечения безопасности клиентских машин и электронной почты, целью которой является защита клиентов от основных угроз, в том числе – вредоносного шпионского ПО, руткитов и вирусов.

Система Panda Cloud Protection является полностью управляемым удаленным распределенным сервисом, масштабируемым в пределах от одного пользователя до крупных компаний. Впрочем, управляющий директор британского отделения Panda Петер Лаутин подчеркивает, что в первую очередь система предназначена для нужд малого и среднего бизнеса.

По его мнению, внедрение Panda Cloud Protection в таких организациях позволит решить целый ряд ключевых вопросов, избавив их от всех сложностей и затрат времени и финансов, связанных с развертыванием традиционных аппаратных и программных средств защиты. Кроме того, малым фирмам не нужно будет тратиться на содержание в штате дополнительных специалистов.

Новый сервис, бета-тестирование которого началось еще в апреле, основан на фирменной облачной технологии Panda под названием Collective Intelligence. Он позволяет определять и блокировать вредоносную активность самыми разными способами, включая как традиционное сигнатурное сканирование и составление черных списков, так и поведенческий и эвристический анализ.

Технический директор Panda Луис Корронс отметил также, что если в прошлом году его компания фиксировала до 30 000 образцов новых вредоносных программ ежедневно, то сейчас эта цифра возросла до пятидесяти тысяч, причем большую часть вредоносных приложений составляют трояны, агенты ботнетов и ПО для вымогательства у пользователя денег. В связи с этим господин Корронс заявил, что полагаться на простой сигнатурный анализ предприятиям больше нельзя.



Источник


----------



## sanek_freeman

*Бесплатные утилиты Panda для защиты Вашего ПК*

_Panda Security_, компания по производству «облачных» решений безопасности, предлагает пользователям бесплатные утилиты безопасности для защиты ПК и дополнения к решениям, которые уже установлены на компьютере. 

*PandaCloudAntivirus*, первый антивирус, который использует онлайн базы вредоносных программ для защиты ПК. Максимальная мощность обнаружения с минимальным потреблением ресурсов. 
*PandaActiveScan*, мощный бесплатный антивирус, который сканирует и удаляет все виды угроз на ПК. ActiveScan работает по требованию и является совместимым с любым другим антивирусом, который уже установлен на компьютере пользователя. 
*PandaUSB-Vaccine*, небольшое приложение, которое предотвращает заражение вредоносными кодами через карты памяти USB и другие внешние устройства для хранения информации. 
*PandaWOT*, бесплатный плагин безопасности для браузеров, он предупреждает пользователя, если тот собирается посетить опасную веб-страницу. 
*PandaAnti-Rootkit*, бесплатная утилита для обнаружения и уничтожения в компьютере вредоносных руткитов (приложения, помогающие скрываться вирусам, червям, троянам и другим угрозам). Panda Anti-Rootkit совместим с любыми другими решениями безопасности. 
*PandaSafeCD*, утилита для очистки ПК при заражении, когда антивирус пользователя не в состоянии справиться с проблемой. Для продвинутых пользователей.

Скачать утилиты можно с сайта.

Источник


----------



## Brik

с WOT вообще клево работать - программа сама скажет, куда лучше не ходить, а куда можно. Вообще не надо париться!


----------



## Sergei

Brik написал(а):


> программа сама скажет, куда лучше не ходить, а куда можно


а если фолс?


----------



## Sergei

а вот мне из бесплатных авира понравилась , ещё собираюсь испробовать авг ... а вот панда у отчима на компе раньше стояла. мне не понравилось вечно что-нибуть пропускает..


----------



## sanek_freeman

*Panda Security выпустила антивирус для нетбуков*

Компания Panda Security, производитель «облачных» решений безопасности, объявила о запуске нового продукта Panda Antivirus for Netbooks. 

Panda Antivirus for Netbooks – это решение безопасности, созданное специально для маломощных нетбуков и мини-ноутбуков. По словам представителей Panda, данный продукт легок в установке, потребляет крайне мало системных ресурсов и был проверен на наиболее распространенных конфигурациях нетбуков. 

Panda Antivirus for Netbooks содержит в себе все необходимые модули защиты, включая антивредоносную систему для обнаружения и уничтожения различных угроз, усовершенствованную проактивную защиту, персональный брандмауэр и т.д. 

Panda Antivirus for Netbooks также содержит технологию USB-вакцинации, которая позволяет блокировать распространение вредоносных программ с USB-устройств. Кроме того, данный продукт включает новый эвристический движок в сочетании с генетическими сигнатурами.

Источник


----------



## Саныч

*Panda Security представила антивирус с поддержкой MS Exchange 2010*

Компания Panda Security сегодня представила новую версию корпоративных продуктов Panda (4.05.50). Главным новшеством стало то, что теперь они совместимы с Microsoft Exchange 2010 (4.05.50).

В целом, в новой версии корпоративных продуктов Panda произошли следующие изменения:

• Консоль управления AdminSecure больше не поддерживает старые платформы Windows 9x и Windows NT, но стала совместима с Windows 7 и Windows Server 2008 R2. Были расширены возможности функционала консоли управления по формированию отчетов по статусу безопасности, активности вредоносных программ и пр.
• Была проведена оптимизация продуктов для того, чтобы минимизировать их влияние на сети с ограниченной производительностью. Администраторы могут сами формировать число компьютеров, на которых они хотят запускать параллельные сканирования, исходя из особенностей своей сети.
• Расширен список антивирусных программ, которые автоматически деинсталлируются во время установки Panda Security for Desktops и Panda Security for File Servers. Благодаря автоматической деинсталляции администраторам больше не нужно вручную удалять антивирусные программы, установленные в сети.
• В модуль для защиты почтовых серверов Panda Security for Exchange внедрен новый антиспамовый движок, который обеспечивает обнаружение 99,06% спама, генерируя при этом всего 0,003% ложных срабатываний.
• Модуль для защиты рабочих станций Panda Security for Desktops теперь совместим с Windows 7. Центр безопасности Windows идентифицирует установленный защитный модуль как безопасный.
• Модуль для защиты файловых серверов Panda Security for File Servers теперь поддерживает Windows Server 2008 R2
• Модуль для защиты почтовых серверов Panda Security for Exchange стала совместима с Exchange 2007 SP2 и Exchange 2010.




источник


----------



## Саныч

*Доступны новые версии Panda Cloud Antivirus!*

*Лидер в области «облачных» технологий, Panda Security запускает новый продукт Panda Cloud Antivirus Pro и улучшенную версию Panda Cloud Antivirus Free Edition. Они предоставляют превосходную защиту от вредоносного ПО с минимальным воздействием на работу ПК.*

Panda Cloud Antivirus, первое и единственное «облачное» решение безопасности для защиты домашних пользователей в режимах онлайн и оффлайн, был модернизирован и улучшен. Panda Cloud Antivirus Free Edition – это обновленная и улучшенная версия первого бесплатного антивируса Panda Cloud Antivirus. А Panda Cloud Antivirus Pro – это совершенно новая коммерческая версия продукта, которая предоставляет более расширенные сервисы поддержки и автоматизирован для большего удобства пользователей. Оба продукта можно загрузить с http://www.cloudantivirus.com.


Подробнее


----------



## Mila

*Выпущена бета-версия Panda Global Protection 2011*

Компания Panda Security сообщила о выходе бета-версии нового продукта Panda Global Protection 2011. Новое решение содержит антивирусный движок для защиты от всех типов известных и неизвестных вирусов; файервол для обеспечения безопасности Wi-Fi-соединений и блокировки проникновения злоумышленников и хакеров; USB Vaccine для защиты USB-устройств; фильтр конфиденциальной информации для защиты Ваших персональных данных; резервное копирование и восстановление системы, а также настройка Вашего ПК для оптимизации работы системы.

Новая версия Panda Global Protection 2011 также включает ряд улучшений:
*Интеллектуальные обновления. 
*Веб-фильтр для еще более безопасного использования Интернета. 
*Управление домашними сетями. 
*Режим работы Игры/мультимедиа. 
*Удаленный доступ к ПК. 
*Менеджер паролей. 
*Система шифрования файлов. 
*Удаление файлов. 
*Виртуальная клавиатура. 
*Виртуальный браузер.

Бета-версию Panda Global Protection 2011 можно скачать отсюда. Десять самых активных бета-тестеров этого решения получат в качестве приза купон на 200 $ на совершение покупок на Amazon.com.


----------



## Саныч

*Panda Security выпускает новую версию решения Cloud Office Protection*

Компания Panda Security, производитель «облачных» решений безопасности, объявила о выходе новой версии Panda Cloud Office Protection 5.04.50 для защиты рабочих станций и файловых серверов в корпоративных сетях. Продукт включает в себя ряд улучшений и новинок, благодаря которым клиенты получат более эффективное решение безопасности для обнаружения, предотвращения и лечения вредоносного ПО в корпоративной сети.

Главными особенностями новой версии стали совместимость продукта с Office 2010 и возможность просмотра сообщений в Windows Live Mail. PCOP 5.04.50 также включает в себя новые эвристические технологии, позволяющие предотвращать заражение неизвестным вредоносным ПО и блокировать угрозы даже в тех случаях, когда пользователь находится в режиме оффлайн во время обнаружения.

Новый эвристический движок способен классифицировать файлы не только как подозрительные, но и распознавать, являются ли они вредоносными или нет. Это стало возможным благодаря разработкам отдела R+D+I компании Panda Security.

Решение также содержит небольшой сигнатурный файл, который включает в себя данные о самом активном вредоносном ПО. Этот файл обновляется автоматически, распространяется на все компьютеры в сети и не требует вмешательства администратора.

Все текущие клиенты PCOP получат бесплатный переход на новую версию.

Также в компании сообщили, что с момента начала продаж «облачных» сервисов безопасности в прошлом году Panda Security достигла значительного роста относительно средних рыночных показателей - 122 % в 2009 году (20 % корпоративного дохода компании). В регионах рост показателей составил: Латинская Америка – 302 %; Южная Европа, Восточная Европа и Африка – 313 %; Азия/Tихий океан – 119 %; Северная и Центральная Европа – 122 %; Соединенные Штаты – 100 %.



источник


----------



## Mila

*Panda Cloud Internet Protection - защита веб-трафика корпоративных сетей*

Выпущен Panda Cloud Internet Protection – новый продукт, представляющий «облачное» SaaS-решение (SaaS - «Безопасность как Сервис»). Данный внешний «облачный» сервис безопасности позволяет предприятиям обеспечить эффективную защиту корпоративного веб-трафика от всех типов интернет-угроз, защиту от утечки данных, оптимизировать использование интернет-канала и распределить его пропускную способность между пользователями и приложениями, а также предоставляет предприятиям инструмент для анализа корпоративного веб-трафика.

Panda Cloud Internet Protection обладает такими модулями безопасности:
*Антивирус и Антишпион. Защищает от вирусов и червей, используя сигнатурный метод и эвристический движок, которые опознают вирусы в HTTP и HTTPS. Антишпион обнаруживает и блокирует шионов, троянов, рекламное ПО.
*Защита от изощренных угроз обеспечивает защиту от неизвестных угроз «нулевого дня», включая защиту от ботов, P2P, вредоносного контента и фишинга.
*Контроль веб-доступа позволяет администраторам определить те веб-браузеры и их версии, которые могут использоваться в рамках корпоративной политики.
*URL-фильтрация позволяет ограничить доступ к определенным сайтам в соответствии с установленными категориями сайтов, которые могут быть настроены.
*Приложения Web 2.0. Panda Cloud Internet Protection позволяет организациям управлять доступом к приложениям Web 2.0 (социальным сетям, блогам, веб-почте, Интернет-пейджерам и т.п.).
*Оптимизация канала связи. Этот модуль решает проблемы с загрузкой канала связи или его некорректного использования.
*Предотвращение потери данных. Этот модуль помогает предотвратить случайное или преднамеренное опубликование конфиденциальных данных: номеров кредитных карт, финансовых данных, медицинской информации, исходного программного кода и пр.
*Интерфейс пользователя очень прост и интуитивно понятен, для работы с ним не требуется специальная подготовка. Если Вы можете пользоваться бесплатными почтовыми сервисами на Yandex.ru или Mail.ru, то Вы сможете использовать интерфейс Panda Cloud Internet Protection.

Для установки и внедрения Panda Cloud Internet Protection не требуется ничего внедрять в сети и тратить деньги на дополнительное оборудование. Необходимо просто перенаправить корпоративный веб-трафик на сервера PCIP. Благодаря этому итоговая полная стоимость владения (ТСО) получается не очень высокой, а ежегодная стоимость сервиса – конкретная известная сумма.


источник


----------



## Mila

*Пользователи антивирусов Panda уже могут перейти на версию 2011*

Компания Panda Security сообщила о доступности антивирусов Panda 2011 для пользователей предыдущих версий. Несмотря на то, что официальное начало продаж антивирусов Panda 2011 в России запланировано на октябрь 2010 года, клиенты Panda Security могут активировать новые версии продуктов 2011 уже сейчас.

Для того чтобы получить бесплатный автоматический переход на 2011 линейку необходимо активировать и зарегистрировать приобретенную 2009/2010 версию, скачать соответствующий 2011 продукт; установить 2011 версию вместо приобретенного продукта 2009/2010 и использовать его с теми же регистрационными данными. При продлении текущего решения безопасности Panda Security, помимо продления срока действия лицензии, пользователи получают бесплатный автоматический переход на 2011 продукт сразу при активации продления.

В продуктах новой линейки Panda 2011 уровень обнаружения известных и неизвестных угроз стал еще выше благодаря модернизации антивирусного движка, усилению эвристики и оптимизации работы технологии Коллективный разум. Также были улучшены функции Антиспам и Родительский контроль.

В линейке 2011 также появились новые функции:
*Режим Игра/Мультимедиа. При включении данной функции антивирус продолжает защищать Ваш компьютер, но при этом не беспокоит Вас в тех случаях, когда Вы смотрите полноэкранное видео, играете в игры и т.д.
*Менеджер домашней сети. Данная система предоставляет Вам информацию о статусе защиты каждого компьютера, расположенного в Вашей домашней сети (если Ваш компьютер подключен к сети).
*Безопасный Интернет. Позволяет Вам путешествовать по Интернету в виртуальном окружении, полностью независимом от Вашей системы, что позволяет гарантировать безопасность Вашего компьютера во время работы с Интернетом.
*Удаленный доступ. Позволяет Вам удаленно и безопасно подключиться к Вашему компьютеру с любого другого компьютера, подключенного к Интернету, и использовать его так, как будто Вы находитесь напротив него.
*Шифрование и уничтожение файлов. Позволяет Вам зашифровать Ваши самые конфиденциальные данные таким образом, чтобы другие пользователи не смогли получить доступ к ним без соответствующего пароля. При желании Вы также можете уничтожить эти файлы так, чтобы впоследствии никто не смог бы их восстановить с помощью специального программного обеспечения.
*Виртуальная клавиатура. Благодаря виртуальной клавиатуре Вы можете защититься от хакеров, которые пытаются перехватить Ваши пароли или другие конфиденциальные данные, которые Вы вводите на веб-страницах.

Также в линейке продуктов Panda 2011 появился совершенно новый продукт, который пришел на замену Panda Antivirus for Netbooks - Panda Internet Security for Netbooks 2011. Владельцы Panda Antvirus for Netbooks также смогут получить бесплатный переход на Panda IS for Netbooks.



источник


----------



## Саныч

*Антивирусы Panda 2011 появились в продаже в России*

Компания Panda Security сообщила о доступности антивирусов Panda 2011 в России.





В продуктах новой линейки Panda 2011 уровень обнаружения известных и неизвестных угроз стал еще выше благодаря модернизации антивирусного движка, усилению эвристики и оптимизации работы технологии Коллективный разум. Также были улучшены функции Антиспам и Родительский контроль.

В линейке 2011 также появились новые функции:

-Режим Игра/Мультимедиа. При включении данной функции антивирус продолжает защищать Ваш компьютер, но при этом не беспокоит Вас в тех случаях, когда Вы смотрите полноэкранное видео, играете в игры и т.д.
-Менеджер домашней сети. Данная система предоставляет Вам информацию о статусе защиты каждого компьютера, расположенного в Вашей домашней сети (если Ваш компьютер подключен к сети).
-Безопасный Интернет. Позволяет Вам путешествовать по Интернету в виртуальном окружении, полностью независимом от Вашей системы, что позволяет гарантировать безопасность Вашего компьютера во время работы с Интернетом.
-Удаленный доступ. Позволяет Вам удаленно и безопасно подключиться к Вашему компьютеру с любого другого компьютера, подключенного к Интернету, и использовать его так, как будто Вы находитесь напротив него.
-Шифрование и уничтожение файлов. Позволяет Вам зашифровать Ваши самые конфиденциальные данные таким образом, чтобы другие пользователи не смогли получить доступ к ним без соответствующего пароля. При желании Вы также можете уничтожить эти файлы так, чтобы впоследствии никто не смог бы их восстановить с помощью специального программного обеспечения.
-Виртуальная клавиатура. Благодаря виртуальной клавиатуре Вы можете защититься от хакеров, которые пытаются перехватить Ваши пароли или другие конфиденциальные данные, которые Вы вводите на веб-страницах.

Также в линейке продуктов Panda 2011 появился совершенно новый продукт, который пришел на замену Panda Antivirus for Netbooks - Panda Internet Security for Netbooks 2011.

Бесплатные демо-версии антивирусов Panda 2011 доступны здесь.




источник


----------



## Mila

*Panda Security выпустила новую версию SCM-устройства Panda GateDefender Performa 4.0*

Компания Panda Security выпустила новую версию SCM-устройства Panda GateDefender Performa 4.0 – единственного «облачного» решения такого рода на рынке. Данное устройство для защиты периметра корпоративной сети обеспечивает комплексную «облачную» защиту от Интернет-угроз (спама и вредоносного ПО), а также блокирует непродуктивный контент и потенциально опасные действия.

Panda GateDefender Performa 4.0 содержит такие защитные модули, как: защита от вредоносного ПО и спама, веб-фильтр, контент-фильтр, а также возможность выборочно блокировать различные соединения (IM/P2P/VoIP/Spotify), которые могут критически повлиять на пропускную способность сети. Panda GateDefender Performa 4.0 повышает производительность труда сотрудников благодаря тому, что отсекает потенциально опасное содержание, при этом устройство не препятствует работе с безопасной электронной почтой и веб-трафиком.

Новая версия продукта адаптируется к потребностям растущей компании. Автоматическая балансировка нагрузки позволяет оптимизировать производительность сети. Кроме того, Panda GateDefender Performa 4.0 интегрируется с уже существующими системами (в том числе LDAP/Active Directory) и способствует выполнению корпоративной политики безопасности.

Еще одно новшество устройства - способность перехвата и фильтрации SSL трафика через HTTPS. Panda GateDefender Performa 4.0 перехватывает данные, расшифровывает их, сканирует, а затем зашифровывает обратно для передачи файлов получателю.

Panda GateDefender Performa 4.0 предусматривает управление осуществляется через единую веб-консоль, которая помогает отслеживать статус безопасности всей сети в режиме реального времени. В новой версии продукта консоль также была улучшена для облегчения работы IT-менеджеров.

Существует четыре модели Panda GateDefender Performa 4.0 – SB, 9100, 9500 Lite и 9500 Large. Они предлагают различные возможности сканирования трафика и сообщений для удовлетворения нужд разных компаний.








источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Релиз облачного антивируса Panda Cloud Antivirus 1.3*

Компания Panda Security объявила о выпуске новой версии программного продукта Panda Cloud Antivirus 1.3, функционирующего по модели "вычислительного облака" (cloud computing) и предназначенного для защиты компьютеров под управлением Windows XP/Vista/7 от вирусов, троянов, шпионских приложений и прочего вредоносного ПО.

В обновленной редакции антивируса разработчики реализовали механизм фильтрации вредоносных URL- адресов и идентификации потенциально опасных сетевых ресурсов, подкорректировали правила блокировки зловредов, внедрили новый модуль автоматического обновления компонентов программы, улучшили систему пользовательских уведомлений и оптимизировали ряд других составляющих продукта. Также сообщается об исправлении множества различных ошибок в коде Panda Cloud Antivirus. С полным списком изменений можно ознакомиться здесь.

Напомним, что ранее Panda Security изменила условия распространения облачного антивируса, и теперь бесплатно установить можно только редакцию Free, функционал которой урезан в пользу коммерческой программы с приставкой Pro.

Источник
Скачать


----------



## Mila

*Panda Security выпустила антивирус для Mac OS X*

Компания Panda Security объявила о выпуске антивируса для компьютеров, работающих под управлением операционных систем Mac OS X версий 10.5 Leopard и 10.6 Snow Leopard.

Новый продукт, получивший название Panda Antivirus for Mac, обеспечивает защиту от вирусов, троянов, шпионских и прочих вредоносных программ в режиме реального времени. Среди особенностей антивируса разработчики выделяют высокую скорость мониторинга файлов, гибкую систему настроек, минимальные требования к аппаратным ресурсам компьютера, простоту управления и возможность сканирования Apple iPhone, iPad и iPod.

Несмотря на ощущение безопасности, присущее сообществу пользователей Mac, существует примерно 5 тыс. классифицированных образцов вредоносных программ, специально разработанных для того, чтобы заражать системы Apple. Лаборатория PandaLabs каждый месяц получает больше 500 новых образцов. Плюс существует примерно 170 тысяч макровирусов, которые были обнаружены в PandaLabs за всю 20-летнюю историю компании. Пользователи Mac также могут быть заражены этими вирусами. Кроме того, в 2009 году было обнаружено 34 уязвимостей в Mac OS. Притом, что до 2010 года всего было найдено 175 уязвимостей. Это свидетельствует о том, что в последнее время рыночная доля Apple существенно меняется.

"Мы всегда придерживались мнения, что когда Mac OS достигнет более существенной доли рынка (примерно 15% от мирового рынка), хакеры начнут создавать свои вредоносные программы для данной платформы. Мы даже можем сказать, что операционная система Windows более безопасна, чем Mac, потому, что Microsoft активно работает на рынке безопасности уже много лет. В настоящее время система Apple стала подвергаться серьезным угрозам, она может содержать больше уязвимостей, чем мы знаем. А они могут использоваться хакерами для атак "нулевого" дня подобно тем, что были против Windows", - говорит Иван Фермон (Ivan Fermon), старший вице-президент Panda Security.

Получить дополнительные сведения о программном продукте Panda Antivirus for Mac можно по адресу viruslab.ru/products/mac.



источник


----------



## Mila

*Panda Security объявила о выходе новой версии продукта Panda Cloud Email Protection 3.3*

Компания Panda Security объявила о выходе новой версии продукта Panda Cloud Email Protection 3.3.0. Это «облачное» SaaS-решение безопасности включает новые функции, созданные для улучшения защиты и дальнейшего упрощения администрирования программы с помощью единой веб-консоли.

Новая версия Panda Cloud Email Protection 3.3.0 позволяет автоматически управлять пользователями и синхронизировать данные через LDAP и SMTP. Решение также включает контроль паролей, что позволяет обеспечить внутреннюю безопасность корпоративной сети.

Продукт также разрешает асинхронную загрузку логов с каждого вида почты, таким образом, они могут быть проанализированы и отслежены. Кроме того, администраторы теперь могут ограничить доступ к содержимому электронной почты через домен администратора, либо через веб-консоль централизованного управления (с помощью почтовых логов или панель пользователя).

Все текущие пользователи Panda Cloud Email Protection получат доступ к новой версии без дополнительной платы.

В компании говорят, что продукты из линейки Panda Cloud Protection по темпам роста продаж опережают средние показатели своего сектора рынка. Доходы от реализации этих продуктов выросли на 65% по сравнению с прошлым годом и сейчас составляют 15% общей прибыли компании. Специалисты компании Panda Security ожидают, что к концу 2011 года этот показатель достигнет 20%.

Продукт Panda Cloud Email Protection входит в состав пакета Panda Cloud Protection, обеспечивающий «облачную» безопасность предприятий. Это решение предлагает максимальный уровень защиты, снижение производственных издержек и увеличение производительности. Программа может быть запущена в течение нескольких минут. Управлять ею можно с помощью единой веб-консоли Panda.



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Вышла новая версия Panda Cloud Office Protection v.5.05*

Компания Panda Security объявляет о выходе новой версии Panda Cloud Office Protection 5.05 для защиты рабочих станций и файловых серверов в корпоративных сетях. Продукт включает в себя ряд улучшений и новинок, которые позволяют упростить управление и сделать решение более эффективным. Также среди преимуществ отмечается усиление контроля над безопасностью корпоративных сетей и снижение включённости клиента в процесс управления. Кроме того, продукт теперь доступен и на русском языке.








В комплект Panda Cloud Protection входят три решения безопасности:


Panda Cloud Office Protection, для защиты персональных компьютеров и серверов;
Panda Cloud Email Protection, для корпоративной электронной почты;
Panda Cloud Internet Protection для веб-трафика

Пользователи всех трех решений теперь имеют доступ к ним через единую консоль, в которой содержится полная информация о статусе безопасности всей компании. Новая версия Panda Cloud Office Protection 5.05 включает в себя функции для определения тех систем, которые не контролируются данным решением и могут представлять угрозу. Решение отправляет администраторам предупреждение о существующей опасности, чтобы те могли защитить сети от атак. В новой версии Panda Cloud Office Protection процесс деинсталляции защищен паролем, чтобы предотвратить произвольное удаление программы конечными пользователями. Кроме того, решение позволяет значительно уменьшить потребление канала связи.

Работа администратора стала проще благодаря тому, что больше не нужно создавать конфигурации профилей с нуля, так как теперь можно копировать и изменять существующие профили лишь одним нажатием кнопки. Управление рисками также усовершенствовано: добавлена функция запуска проверки конкретных файлов, во время которой используются база данных «Коллективного разума», что гарантирует максимальную степень обнаружения угроз.







Новый Panda Cloud Office Protection был разработан специально для того, чтобы партнеры, которые продают решения, а также провайдеры, которые удалённо управляют безопасностью клиентов, могли повысить уровень продаж. Благодаря интеграции трех решений Panda Cloud Protection появилась возможность быстро определять вероятные способы получения дополнительных доходов и увеличения продаж не только через кросс-продажи, но и благодаря выявлению незащищенных компьютеров и серверов с помощью улучшенной системы мониторинга.

Удаленное управление безопасностью теперь стало еще легче, так как это решение фокусируется на максимизации эффективности для партнеров. Теперь сервис-провайдеры могут экспортировать существующие профили безопасности другим клиентам, что значительно экономит время.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Вышла новая версия облачного антивируса Panda Cloud Antivirus*

Компания Panda Security сообщила о выпуске обновленной редакции антивирусного решения Panda Cloud Antivirus, функционирующего по модели "вычислительного облака" (cloud computing) и обеспечивающего защиту компьютеров под управлением Windows XP/Vista/7 от вредоносных файлов и сетевых угроз.

В представленной версии программы, получившей индекс 1.4, разработчики реализовали новый механизм пользовательских уведомлений, обеспечили совместимость панели инструментов и модуля фильтрации вредоносных URL-адресов с браузерами Internet Explorer 9 и Firefox 4, внесли ряд корректировок в интерфейс продукта и файлы локализации.







Особенностью Panda Cloud Antivirus 1.4 является антивирусный движок, сочетающий локальные технологии обнаружения вредоносного ПО с проверкой объектов на удаленных серверах. По утверждению разработчиков, подобный подход позволяет снизить нагрузку на аппаратные ресурсы компьютера и обеспечивает наилучшую защиту за счет применения системы "коллективного разума", использующей получаемую от пользователей продуктов Panda Security информацию для автоматического обнаружения и классификации новых видов угроз.

Скачать дистрибутив обновленного приложения можно с сайта cloudantivirus.com.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Panda Security выпускает корпоративный антивирус для Mac'ов и iOS-устройств*

Компания Panda Security выпустила новую версию продукта Panda Antivirus for Mac Corporate Edition. Это решение, предназначенное для использования в мультиплатформенных корпоративных средах, позволяет защитить Mac-пользователей от различных современных угроз (включая кейлоггеры, макро-вирусы Microsoft Office, фишерские сообщения и приложения «scareware»), а также обеспечивает сканирование iOS-девайсов в поисках вредоносного ПО, нацеленного на другие платформы, включая Linux и Windows.

Несмотря на отсутствие вирусов, изначально ориентированных на Mac-системы, приверженцев популярной платформы не стоит считать себя защищенными. К примеру, эксперты из компании Secunia в течение 2010 года обнаружили более трех сотен потенциальных уязвимостей в системе защиты OS X. Большинство брешей были ликвидированы с помощью выпущенных патчей, однако 17 процентов найденных уязвимостей остаются незакрытыми по сей день. Кроме того, специалисты напоминают, что Mac-компьютеры могут выступать в роли «переносчика» вирусов и обеспечивать распространение инфекции на системы под управлением Windows и других ОС.

Пользователям Panda Antivirus for Mac Corporate Edition предлагается оценить два сканирующих движка, один из которых работает в фоновом режиме и обеспечивает резидентную защиту, потребляя минимальное количество ресурсов и не оказывая негативного эффекта на производительность системы. Второй движок используется для сканирования системы по запросу пользователя и позволяет обнаруживать вирусы, троянов, шпионское и рекламное ПО, ботнет-клиенты и другие вредоносные приложения в существующих файлах и папках, а также в почтовых вложениях. Приложение также выполняет сканирование iOS-совместимых портативных устройств на наличие известных угроз.

Решение снабжено консолью администратора, которая упростит развертывание и мониторинг средств защиты, а также поможет установить контроль над соблюдением единых политик безопасности в масштабах всей организации. 

Panda Antivirus for Mac Corporate Edition может запускаться на рабочих станциях и серверах на базе процессоров PowerPC или Intel Macs и работает под управлением операционной системы OS X 10.5 и более поздних версий.

По материалам официального пресс-релиза и сайта Macnn.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Выпущена бета-версия Panda Global Protection 2012*

Компания Panda Security сообщила о выходе бета-версии своего продукта Panda Global Protection 2012. Это решение содержит антивирусный движок для защиты от всех типов известных и неизвестных вирусов; файервол для обеспечения безопасности Wi-Fi-соединений и блокировки проникновения злоумышленников и хакеров; USB Vaccine для защиты USB-устройств; фильтр конфиденциальной информации для защиты персональных данных; резервное копирование и восстановление системы, а также средства для настройки компьютера для оптимизации работы системы.







Новая версия Panda Global Protection 2012 также включает ряд улучшений:

Технология Panda Security для выполнения облачной проверки ПК на вирусы и другие угрозы;
Новый интерфейс в стиле «look & feel»;
Усовершенствованный Родительский контроль для безопасной работы в Интернете;
Новая система URL-фильтрации.

Бета-версию Panda Global Protection 2012 можно скачать отсюда. Самые активные бета-тестеры этого решения получат в качестве приза купон на 200 $ на совершение покупок на Amazon.com.

Источник


----------



## Саныч

*Panda выпускает корпоративную версию Mac-антивируса*

Panda Security выпустила новый продукт – корпоративную версию Panda Antivirus for Mac Corporate Edition. Новое решение обеспечивает защиту корпоративных сетей от всех типов вредоносного ПО, способного заразить Mac OS, Mac OS X, Windows и Linux. Решение защищает пользователей не только от угроз, разработанных специально для платформы Apple, но и предотвращает дальнейшее распространение вредоносного ПО на другие операционные системы. Это новое решение безопасности защищает стационарные компьютеры, ноутбуки и сервера, работающие под управлением операционной системы Mac.

Panda Antivirus for Mac Corporate Edition включает в себя административную консоль централизованного управления, которая упрощает процесс управления компьютерами и серверами, а также облегчает внедрение политик безопасности и мониторинг безопасности компьютеров в корпоративной сети в режиме реального времени. Антивирус защищает от всех типов угроз в режиме реального времени. Он содержит два антивирусных движка: один – для постоянной защиты, а второй – для сканирования по требованию. Решение может также сканировать устройства Apple iPhone, IPad и IPod. В случае если эти устройства инфицированы вредоносным ПО, пользователи Mac могут быть уверены в том, что они не заразятся. Кроме того, продукт не влияет на производительность и потребляет мало ресурсов ПК.

Panda Antivirus for Mac Corporate Edition сканирует папки, файлы и электронную почту, обнаруживает, устраняет или блокирует все типы угроз, включая трояны, шпионов, кейлоггеров, рекламное ПО, хакерские утилиты, ботов, дозвонщиков и другие угрозы, изначально предназначенные для Windows, но также влияющие и на Mac, например, макровирусы.

В 2009 году в Mac OS обнаружили всего 34 уязвимостей. По данным Secunia, в 2010 году эта цифра выросла до 308. 67% из них были классифицированы как высоко критичные, а это значит, что любой злоумышленник может получить удаленный контроль над устаревшими системами. По состоянию на март 2011 года 17% уязвимостей до сих пор не были решены.

Луис Корронс, Технический директор PandaLabs: «В 2010 году вредоносное ПО интенсивно развивалось. Мы собрали более 20 миллионов новых вредоносных образцов, и эта цифра продолжает расти. Каждый день наша лаборатория получает около 73 000 новых образцов различных угроз. Что касается Mac, мы отметили увеличение числа угроз, разработанных специально для этой платформы, хотя существует и много других угроз, которые могут повлиять на безопасность корпоративных пользователей Mac (например, все макровирусы Office). Есть и другие типы угроз, которым могут быть подвержены все пользователи Mac: фишинг, уязвимости в браузерах, PDF reader и др.».



*Более подробно*


----------



## Severnyj

*Panda Internet Security 2011 успешно прошел тестирование в AV-Test*

Panda Internet Security 2011 получил сертификат AV-Test по результатам очередного квартального тестирования решений безопасности, в рамках которого продукт на платформе Windows 7 продемонстрировал 100% обнаружение вредоносных программ.







Решение безопасности Panda Internet Security 2011 было сертифицировано престижной независимой лабораторией AV-Test в рамках обзора продуктов и сертификации за 1 квартал 2011 года. В течение первых трех месяцев 2011 года лаборатория AV-Test оценивала 22 решения безопасности с точки зрения надежности защиты, восстановления системы и удобства использования продукта. Продукт компании Panda Security, производителя «облачных» решений безопасности и ведущего поставщика программ защиты от вредоносного программного обеспечения и вирусов, продемонстрировал 100% обнаружение вредоносных программ, использованных специалистами лаборатории AV-Test для тестирования, включая и те, которые являются реальной угрозой для пользователей (из списка «in the Wild»). 

Тестирование AV-Test уровня защиты продуктов включало проверку статичного и динамичного обнаружения вредоносных программ, включая совершенно реальные «атаки нулевого дня». При проверке восстановления системы подробно проверялась система лечения и удаления руткитов. Наконец, во время тестирования удобства использования продуктов оценивалось то, как продукт влияет на скорость работы всей системы. 

Решение Panda Internet Security 2011 получило высокие оценки, в результате чего продукт был удостоен знаком сертификации AV-Test. Только 17 продуктов из 22 тестируемых прошли все испытания и были признаны достойными получения знака сертификации AV-Test. Для получения более подробной информации пройдите по ссылке.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Panda Virtual GateDefender Performa – виртуальная защита периметра сети*

Компания Panda Security объявила о запуске Panda Virtual GateDefender Performa, нового виртуального устройства защиты периметра сети, которое обеспечивает «облачную» защиту для виртуальных сред VMWare.

Panda Virtual GateDefender Performa предлагает защиту от Интернет-угроз и спама. Решение блокирует не относящуюся к работе или потенциально опасную веб-активность, используя «гибридное облако» на периметре сети, а также повышая потенциал в области защиты и снижая использование ресурсов. «Гибридное облако», которое используется в новом виртуальном устройстве, сочетает в себе «приватное облако», размещённое в корпоративной сети предприятия и обеспечивающее работу Panda GateDefender Performa, и «публичное облако» (Коллективный разум), которое предоставляет сервисы глобальной сети и «приватному» облаку.







Использование «гибридного облака» стало шагом вперед в области обеспечения безопасности периметра сети, поскольку такой подход предоставляет компании полный контроль над своими данными, включая файлы журналов и реестров, которые защищены в гораздо меньшей степени без использования данной функции. Это означает, что данные не отправляются в «облако» для анализа, за исключением некоторых случаев с высоким уровнем шифрования. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Panda Global Protection 2012: установлен рекорд активности бета-тестеров*

Компания Panda Security, производитель «облачных» решений безопасности, объявила предварительные итоги бета-тестирования нового продукта Panda Global Protection 2012 для домашних пользователей и малых предприятий. В этом году был установлен рекорд активности бета-тестеров благодаря активному участию членов сообщества пользователей Panda Security в социальных сетях (Facebook, Twitter и др.) и форумах технической поддержки Panda, говорится в сообщении компании. 

По данным Panda Security, в этом году количество пользователей, которые скачали бета-версию Panda Global Protection 2012, увеличилось на 125% по сравнению с прошлым годом, при этом количество пользователей, которые активировали бета-версию, увеличилось на 61%. В ходе бета-тестирования Panda Security получила полезные отзывы и комментарии от тестеров из 83 стран мира, которые помогут улучшить технические и пользовательские характеристики новых продуктов 2012 г., подчеркнули в компании. 

Что же касается активности российских бета-тестеров, то в этом году впервые по количеству активных бета-тестеров Россия попала в десятку самых активных стран, заняв почетное третье место после США и Испании, при этом опередив такие страны, как Германия, Португалия, Франция, Швеция, Великобритания, Канада, Италия и Бразилия, сообщили в Panda Security. 

Бета-тестирование будет продолжаться до 31 мая. В течение этого срока все участники бета-программы смогут скачать бета-версию продукта на сайте Panda Security. 

«Когда мы планировали нашу стратегию продвижения посредством социальных медиа, мы поставили перед собой довольно амбициозные цели, — рассказала Иоланда Руиш, директор по глобальному маркетингу Panda Security. — С одной стороны, мы хотели установить связь с пользователями на полностью децентрализованной основе с помощью наших представительств в 61 странах мира, что, безусловно, вызывало определенные сложности, связанные с языковыми, культурными различиями и пр. С другой стороны, нам необходимо было повысить уровень узнаваемости нашего бренда, повысить качество обслуживания наших пользователей посредством социальных сетей, а также привлечь участников сообществ Panda Security к новым разработкам и создать интегрированную B2B-, B2C- и веб-маркетинговую стратегию, которая поможет нам повысить показатели ROI и KPI. Могу сказать, что на текущий момент бета-программы результаты очень хорошие».

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Вышла бета-версия «облачного» Panda Cloud Antivirus 1.9*

Компания Panda Security, объявил о выходе новой бета-версии своего популярного во всем мире бесплатного решения Panda Cloud Antivirus, первого полностью «облачного» антивируса. С момента его появления в начале 2009 года, миллионы пользователей во всем мире воспользовались максимальной облачной защитой и минимальным потреблением ресурсов, которые стали возможным благодаря технологии Коллективного разума.







Чтобы увеличить количество пользователей, которые скачают и протестируют новую бета-версию Panda Cloud Antivirus, а также, возможно, сообщат об обнаруженных ошибках и недоработках, компания Panda Security наградит десять наиболее активных бета-тестеров подарочными сертификатами интернет-магазина Amazon номиналом в 100$ каждый, а также подарит лицензии на версию Panda Cloud Antivirus Pro.

Новая бета-версия Panda Cloud Antivirus 1.9 содержит функцию перехвата трафика протоколов HTTP и POP3 для введения «облачного» файервола в последующих версиях программы. Кроме нового интерфейса, пользователи смогут воспользоваться новым Монитором процессов, который способен блокировать различные процессы, отправляя их в Корзину программы, откуда они при желании могут быть восстановлены. 

Новая бета-версия Panda Cloud Antivirus 1.9 содержит все функции платной версии PRO, в том числе анализ процессов, вакцинацию USB-устройств и автоматический прозрачный переход на будущие версии.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Panda Security обновляет линейку потребительских продуктов до версии 2012*

Компания Panda Security, ведущий разработчик средств защиты от Интернет-угроз, анонсировала обновленную линейку своих продуктов, ориентированных на потребительский рынок. Уже сегодня пользователи могут загрузить новые версии приложений Panda Antivirus Pro 2012, Panda Internet Security 2012 for Netbooks, Panda Internet Security 2012 и Panda Global Protection 2012.







Пользовательский интерфейс новой линейки выдержан в темной цветовой гамме, знакомой пользователям предыдущих версий. Однако теперь из главного окна можно получить доступ к гораздо большему количеству полезных функций. Навигационная панель располагается в верхней части экрана, а в нижней части пользователи найдут целый набор полезных дополнительных инструментов. 

Одной из примечательных новинок является модуль USB Vaccine, который не допустит заражения системы вирусами, распространяемыми на портативных USB-носителях. С помощью функции SafeCD пользователь в считанные секунды создаст компакт-диск или «флэшку» для безопасной загрузки системы, а инструмент Network Manager позволит следить за безопасностью других компьютеров, подключенных к домашней сети. Впрочем, это далеко не все возможности приложения. Инструмент Safe Browser обеспечит безопасность секретных данных и операций, таких как перевод средств с банковского счета. Наиболее важные файлы могут размещаться в зашифрованном виде в хранилище Panda Safe Vault, а файловый шредер предоставит возможность безопасного удаления конфиденциальной информации.

Пользователям пакета Panda Global Protection 2012 предстоит оценить модернизированные средства родительского контроля, более эффективную защиту от спама и новые механизмы фильтрации адресов URL. В состав продукта также включен персональный межсетевой экран и средства защиты беспроводных соединений Wi-Fi.

Не все реализованные нововведения сразу бросаются в глаза, некоторые из них скрыты «под капотом» приложений. К примеру, рядовые пользователи вряд ли заметят более тесную интеграцию антивирусного движка, используемого в продуктах Panda, с технологией Collective Intelligence. Благодаря этому «облачному» сервису, эксперты из PandaLabs могут поддерживать непрерывную связь с клиентами, получать самые свежие образцы вредоносного кода, подвергать их тщательному анализу и разрабатывать эффективные способы защиты. Еще одной новинкой является новый механизм поведенческого анализа, получивший название TruPrevent и отвечающих за обнаружение малоизученных и новых разновидностей угроз.

Разработчики отдельно упоминают заметно возросшую производительность приложений. Защитные механизмы Panda 2012 оказываются полностью готовыми к работе всего через семь секунд после загрузки системы. В неактивном состоянии новые продукты потребляют на 0.4 мегабайта меньше памяти, по сравнению с прошлыми версиями и практически не оказывают влияния на производительность системы. 

Бесплатные ознакомительные версии новых продуктов можно найти на сайте производителя.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Российский офис Panda Security выходит в социальные сети*

Компания Panda Security объявила об открытии своих русскоязычных аккаунтов в социальных сетях Facebook и ВКонтакте, популярных среди пользователей Интернета из России и стран СНГ.

В этих социальных сетях открыто по два аккаунта:


Основной аккаунт российского офиса компании Panda Security, предназначенный для создания и развития сообщества лояльных пользователей продуктов Panda. Здесь представлены новости компании, дополнительная полезная информация для пользователей продуктов Panda и всех, кто интересуется вопросами информационной безопасности, фотографии продуктов и изображения интерфейсов, видеоролики, гаджеты и дополнительные утилиты, бета-версии новых продуктов и пр.
Аккаунт, посвященный первому полностью облачному антивирусу Panda Cloud Antivirus. Здесь можно найти всю информацию, связанную с данным продуктом: изменения в новых версиях, бета-версии, особенности работы облачного антивируса, полезные советы, гаджеты, изображения интерфейсов и пр.

Выход в социальные сети осуществляется в рамках глобальной корпоративной стратегии по продвижению Panda Security в Интернете. Использование современных Интернет-технологий и ресурсов Web 2.0 позволяет донести информацию до широкой аудитории в Интернете в удобном и интересном формате. Но самое главное, такой подход способствует созданию сообщества пользователей, лояльных к компании Panda Security и антивирусным продуктам Panda. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Panda Cloud Antivirus 1.5: новая версия облачного антивируса*

Panda Security сообщила о выпуске обновленной редакции антивирусного решения Panda Cloud Antivirus, получившего индекс 1.5.

В представленной версии продукта специалисты компании оптимизировали функционирующий по модели "вычислительного облака" (cloud computing) движок антивируса, повысили скорость сканирования файлов, расширили список настроек приложения и устранили обнаруженные ошибки в коде программы. Также сообщается о реализации нового инсталлятора Panda Cloud Antivirus. С полным списком изменений можно ознакомиться на этой странице блога разработчиков.







Panda Cloud Antivirus 1.5 предназначен для защиты компьютеров под управлением Windows XP/Vista/7 и распространяется в двух редакциях - бесплатной Free и коммерческой Pro. Доступна русифицированная сборка антивируса.

Скачать дистрибутив обновленного приложения можно с сайта cloudantivirus.com.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Panda Antivirus Pro 2012 - лицензия на 6 месяцев бесплатно*

Panda Antivirus Pro 2012 - базовая защита от вирусов, шпионского ПО, руткитов. Поведенческий анализ предотвращает неизвестные угрозы, а персональный фаервол блокирует вторжения и атаки хакеров.

Предыдущая версия антивируса Panda показывала неплохие результаты в тестирование (февраль 2011, май 2011) на обнаружение вредоносного ПО и скорость сканирования.


Для получения бесплатной лицензии для Panda Antivirus Pro 2012 на полгода необходимо иметь аккаунт или зарегистрироваться на Facebook.com.
Переходим на страницу промо-акции Panda Security. Нажимаем кнопку "Мне нравится".
Затем нажмите кнопку "Download it now!".

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Panda Security, две новости*

*Panda Internet Security 2011 успешно прошел тестирование в AV-Test*

Panda Internet Security 2011 получил сертификат AV-Test по результатам очередного квартального тестирования решений безопасности, в рамках которого продукт на платформе Windows 7 продемонстрировал 100% обнаружение вредоносных программ

Решение безопасности Panda Internet Security 2011 был сертифицирован престижной независимой лабораторией AV-Test в рамках обзора продуктов и сертификации за 1 квартал 2011 года. В течение первых трёх месяцев 2011 года лаборатория AV-Test оценивала 22 решения безопасности с точки зрения надёжности защиты, восстановления системы и удобства использования продукта. Продукт компании Panda Security, производителя «облачных» решений безопасности и ведущего поставщика программ защиты от вредоносного программного обеспечения и вирусов, продемонстрировал 100% обнаружение вредоносных программ, использованных специалистами лаборатории AV-Test для тестирования, включая и те, которые являются реальной угрозой для пользователей (из списка «in the Wild»).







Тестирование AV-Test уровня защиты продуктов включало проверку статичного и динамичного обнаружения вредоносных программ, включая совершенно реальные «атаки нулевого дня». При проверке восстановления системы подробно проверялась система лечения и удаления руткитов. Наконец, во время тестирования удобства использования продуктов оценивалось то, как продукт влияет на скорость работы всей системы. 

Решение Panda Internet Security 2011 получило высокие оценки, в результате чего продукт был удостоен знаком сертификации AV-Test. Только 17 продуктов из 22 тестируемых прошли все испытания и были признаны достойными получения знака сертификации AV-Test. 

Для получения более подробной информации: http://www.av-test.org/certifications

Источник


*Panda Virtual GateDefender Performa – новая виртуальная защита периметра сети*

Компания Panda Security начинает продажи нового виртуального «облачного» решения для защиты периметра сети Panda Virtual GateDefender Performa. Новое виртуальное решение надежно защищает периметр сети от вредоносных программ, спама и нежелательного веб-контента. Решение эффективно интегрируется в виртуальную среду компаний любого размера – от 50 до 10 000 сотрудников и выше.

Компания Panda Security, производитель «облачных» решений безопасности и ведущий поставщик программ защиты от вредоносного программного обеспечения и вирусов, объявила о запуске *Panda Virtual GateDefender Performa* – нового виртуального устройства защиты периметра сети, которое обеспечивает «облачную» защиту для виртуальных сред VMWare. Теперь компании могут защитить периметр путем использования виртуальных серверов, уже установленных в большинстве сетей, для достижения максимально эффективной защиты от всех видов IT-угроз. Помимо этого, данное решение сокращает финансовые затраты, по сравнению с традиционными решениями безопасности, распространяемыми вместе с соответствующим оборудованием. 

*Panda Virtual GateDefender Performa* предлагает высокопроизводительную защиту от всех типов Интернет-угроз и спама. Решение блокирует не относящуюся к работе или *потенциально опасную* веб-активность, используя «гибридное облако» на периметре сети, а также повышая потенциал в области защиты и значительно снижая использование ресурсов.

«Гибридное облако», которое используется в новом виртуальном устройстве, сочетает в себе «*приватное облако*», размещённое в корпоративной сети предприятия и обеспечивающее работу Panda GateDefender Performa, и «*публичное облако*» (*Коллективный разум*), которое предоставляет сервисы глобальной сети и «приватному» облаку. 

Таким образом, пользователи используют потенциал полного объема знаний из «облака», благодаря своему постоянному подключению в режиме реального времени к Коллективному разуму – системе, которая автоматически обнаруживает, анализирует, классифицирует и детектирует 99,4% из 73000 новых образцов вредоносного программного обеспечения, получаемых лабораторией PandaLabs ежедневно. 

Использование «гибридного облака» стало огромным шагом вперед в области обеспечения безопасности периметра сети, поскольку такой подход предоставляет компании полный контроль над своими данными, включая файлы журналов и реестров, которые защищены в гораздо меньшей степени без использования данной функции. Это означает, что данные не отправляются в «облако» для анализа, за исключением некоторых случаев с высоким уровнем шифрования. 

*Panda Virtual GateDefender Performa* – это единственное SCM-устройство (безопасное управление контентом), которое соответствует оперативным целям виртуализированных систем: эффективность расходов, консолидация приложений и простота использования. 

Основные характеристики решения: 

– *Интегрированная проактивная защита*. Сочетание Коллективного разума, облачных технологий, эвристики и карантина позволяют оптимизировать обнаружение угроз 

– *Полная защита*. Лучшая в своём классе защита от потенциально опасного контента, спама и непродуктивного веб-контента. Доступна функция ограничения таких протоколов, как P2P/IM/VoIP/Spotify. 

– *Обнаружение зомби*. Содержит узкоспециализированный модуль для обнаружения и дезинфекции ботов в корпоративных сетях: как на отдельных компьютерах, так и на почтовых серверах. 

– *Автоматическая защита*. Обеспечивает непрерывное и прозрачное обновление сигнатур и технологий в режиме реального времени, гарантируя эффективную работу виртуального устройства без вмешательства со стороны пользователя. 

– *Интеграция с LDAP/Active Directory*. Гарантирует соблюдение принципов политики безопасности при создание групп риска, сетевых пользователей и т.д. 

– *Высокая масштабируемость*. Функция балансировки нагрузки обеспечивает максимальную доступность.

– *Качество сервиса (Quality of Service, QoS)*. Управление пропускной способностью для обеспечения оптимальной производительности сети. 

– *Настраиваемые предупреждения*. Распространяются через SMTP, SNMP и Syslog 

– *Понятные отчеты безопасности*. Помогают соответствовать требованиям безопасности. 

– *Система мониторинга в режиме реального времени*. Консоль управления предоставляет графические отчеты о работе каждого модуля защиты в режиме реального времени. 

– *Дружелюбная по отношению к пользователю и интуитивно понятная веб-консоль*. Доступна в любое время в любом месте. 

Получить дополнительную информацию о новом виртуальном решении *Panda Virtual GateDefender Performa* можно по адресу: http://www.viruslab.ru/products/virtual-gdperforma/. 

До 1 июля 2011 года для пользователей действуют специальные условия приобретения виртуального решения *Panda Virtual GateDefender Performa*: при покупке нового виртуального решения *в подарок* предоставляются лицензии *Panda Security for Business* для централизованной защиты рабочих станций и файловых серверов. Подробнее: http://www.viruslab.ru/e-mailings/2011/gdvirtual_ps4b/vgdp_ps4b_eu.php.

Источник


----------



## Саныч

*Panda Security выпускает новую версию облачного антивируса Cloud Office Protection 5.50*

Компания Panda Security объявила сегодня о запуске новой версии «облачного» решения безопасности Panda Cloud Office Protection 5.50. Новая версия, предлагающая предприятиям защиту от вредоносного программного обеспечения и файервол, теперь содержит функции удалённого управления с помощью специальных средств, таких как TeamViewer, UltraVNC, TightVNC, RealVNC и LogMeln.

Использование Panda Cloud Office Protection позволяет отказаться от антивирусных серверов, так как вся инфраструктура размещена в так называемом «облаке». Panda Cloud Office Protection может быть установлен удаленно с помощью собственной утилиты распространения или путем передачи требуемым пользователям по электронной почте ссылки для установки. Программа предлагает групповые политики для настройки защиты, консолидированную отчетность по всем типам вредоносных программ и сетевых угроз, а также единый централизованный карантин.

Новая версия Panda Cloud Office Protection полностью интегрирована с партнёрской веб-консолью, которая позволяет партнерам и сервис-провайдерам просто и централизованно управлять безопасностью клиентов и их жизненным циклом: от пробного использования в рамках демонстрационного доступа до продажи лицензий и их продления. Кроме того, особенности мониторинга позволяют партнерам определить возможности дополнительных продаж для повышения доходов путем выявления незащищенных рабочих станций и серверов.

Panda Cloud Office Protection доступна через партнеров Panda Security и сайт компании. Все действующие клиенты и партнеры будут автоматически бесплатно обновлены до новой версии.



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Panda Internet Security 2012 в числе лучших антивирусов*

Согласно последним тестам независимых авторитетных лабораторий AV-Test.org и AV-Comparatives.org новый продукт Panda Internet Security 2012 показал одни из лучших результатов по защите от вирусов, восстановлению системы и удобству использования.







Компания Panda Security, производитель «облачных» решений безопасности и ведущий поставщик программ защиты от вредоносного программного обеспечения и вирусов, объявила сегодня о том, что новая версия продукта Panda Internet Security 2012 показала очень высокие результаты в последних тестах, проведенных лабораториями AV-Test.org и AV-Comparatives.org. Они очень правдоподобно моделируют работу обычного пользователя, проверяя способность антивирусных продуктов обнаруживать вредоносные программы, проникающие на тестовый компьютер так же, как это происходит в реальной жизни.

По итогам тестов, проведенных в течение второго квартала 2011 года, Panda Internet Security 2012 занял третье место среди 22 антивирусных продуктов, получив знак сертификации Certified. Продукт Panda Internet Security 2012 также вошел в четверку продуктов, получивших по итогам тестирования 15 и более баллов.

Руководитель лаборатории AV-Test.org Андреас Маркс отметил: «Новая версия Panda Internet Security 2012 очень хорошо показала себя в наших тестах, став одной из лучших. Мы оценивали все продукты на предмет эффективности защиты от вирусов, восстановления системы и удобства использования. По каждому из трех показателей Panda Internet Security набрала не менее 5 баллов из 6 возможных».

Что касается тестов, проведенных лабораторией AV-Comparatives.org в июне 2011 года, Panda Internet Security 2012 заняла первое место при проверке блокирования вредоносных программ без вмешательства пользователя. Эти результаты наглядно демонстрируют всю мощь антивирусного движка, интегрированного в продукты Panda Security.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Стартовали российские продажи линейки продуктов Panda 2012*

Panda Security объявила о выходе на российский рынок новой линейки антивирусных решений для домашних пользователей, включающей в себя Panda Antivirus Pro 2012, Panda Internet Security 2012, Panda Internet Security for Netbooks 2012 и Panda Global Protection 2012.

Представленные компанией продукты обеспечивают защиту ПК под управлением Windows от вирусов, троянов, шпионских и прочих вредоносных программ в режиме реального времени. Среди особенностей программных решений разработчики выделяют усовершенствованный антивирусный движок, сочетающий локальные технологии зловредов с проверкой объектов на удаленных серверах, новую систему URL-фильтрации сайтов, улучшенный спам-модуль, высокую скорость мониторинга файлов и гибкую систему настроек. Сообщается, что новые антивирусы Panda 2012 были специально разработаны для таких пользователей, которые максимально используют различные возможности цифрового мира: онлайн-магазины и интернет-банки, социальные сети, блоги и форумы, чаты, обмен файлами и онлайн-медиа и т.д.







По утверждению разработчиков, применение облачных технологий позволяет снизить нагрузку на аппаратные ресурсы компьютера и обеспечивает наилучшую защиту за счет применения системы "коллективного разума", использующей получаемую от пользователей продуктов Panda Security информацию для автоматического обнаружения и классификации новых видов угроз.

С 11 августа 2011 года новые решения Panda 2012 можно приобрести на официальном сайте российского представительства Panda Security. В магазинах России коробочные версии обновленной линейки антивирусов появятся 15 августа.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Panda Virtual GateDefender Performa получил сертификат VMWare Ready™*

Присвоение сертификата VMWare Ready™ означает, что по результатам специальных проверок VMWare виртуальное устройство Panda Virtual GateDefender Performa для защиты периметра сети от ИТ-угроз соответствует критериям совместимости и готово к работе в реальных условиях. VMWare Ready™ - это программа выбора лучших виртуальных устройств безопасности для пользователей.	

Panda Security, производитель «облачных» решений безопасности и ведущий поставщик программ защиты от вредоносного программного обеспечения и вирусов, объявил сегодня о том, что его новейшее устройство защиты периметра корпоративной сети Panda Virtual GateDefender Performa удостоено сертификата VMWare Ready™. Программа VMWare Ready™ – способ отбора виртуальных устройств безопасности для пользователей. Логотип VMWare Ready™ означает, что решение готово к работе в реальных условиях после проверки VMWare и соответствует критериям совместимости. 

Статус VMWare Ready™ позволяет Panda Security гарантировать, что Panda Virtual GateDefender Performa оптимизирован для работы в виртуальныхсредах VMWare. Данный сертификат подтверждает, что устройство виртуальной защиты Panda является безопасным, тщательно протестированным и готовым к запуску в производственной среде. 

Panda Virtual GateDefender Performa (VMWare Ready™) - это простое в использовании, консолидированное решение, улучшающее уже существующие преимущества виртуализации. При этом используются «облачные» возможности обнаружения и сохраняется 100% уровень локального контроля над своими данными. 

Гибридное облако, используемое новым виртуальным устройством, сочетает в себе «частное облако», размещённое в корпоративной сети предприятия, где работает Panda GateDefender Performa, и «публичное облако» (Коллективный разум), связывающее глобальную сеть и «частное облако». 

Использование «гибридного облака» - огромный шаг вперед в области обеспечения безопасности периметра сети. Это дает возможность 100% контроля над корпоративными данными, включая файлы журналов и реестров, которые слабо защищены без использования этой функции. Это означает, что данные не отправляются в «облако» для анализа, за исключением некоторых случаев с высоким уровнем шифрования. 

Panda Virtual GateDefender Performa – единственное SCM-устройство, осуществляющее безопасное управление контентом и соответствующее оперативным целям виртуализированных систем. Основные выгоды данного решения – это экономия расходов, простота использования, серверная консолидация и вся мощь «облачного» обнаружения в едином решении. 

Узнать подробнее о новом решении Panda Virtual GateDefender Performa и скачать пробную версию можно по ссылке: www.viruslab.ru/products/virtual-gdperforma

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Новая бета-версия Panda Cloud Antivirus с файерволом*

Panda Security выпустила бета-версию нового Panda Cloud Antivirus (версия 1.9.1.) со встроенной функцией файервола, который автоматически распределяет входящие и исходящие подключения в зависимости от степени риска.

Panda Security, производитель «облачных» решений безопасности, ведущий поставщик программ защиты от вредоносного программного обеспечения и вирусов, объявил сегодня о запуске новой бета-версии популярного продукта Panda Cloud Antivirus, первого «облачного» антивирусного решения. Panda Cloud Antivirus 1.9.1 Beta включает в себя интеллектуальный файервол, в более полной степени отвечающий потребностям пользователей и обеспечивающий максимальную защиту.







Полноценный файервол автоматически распределяет входящие и исходящие соединения в зависимости от степени риска, который они представляют. Этот новый модуль включает в себя следующие возможности: 


*Правила для приложений* позволяют пользователям определять, каким программам разрешен доступ в Интернет, а каким — нет. 


*Системные правила для всех программ.* В отличие от других файерволов, системные правила встроены в один экран с правилами для приложений, что позволяет расставить приоритеты между двумя списками правил. 


*Приоритет правил* позволяет пользователям настроить очередность применения правил. 


*Автоматическое управление разрешениями* для программ, требующих соединения с Интернетом, основанное на анализе данных Коллективного Разума: 


Автоматическое создание правил, разрешающих входящие и исходящие соединения для программ со статусом «Безопасный» 


Автоматическое создание правил, разрешающих исходящие соединения для программ со статусом «Низкий уровень риска» 


Автоматическое создание правил, блокирующих входящие и исходящие соединения для программ «Высокий уровень риска»


*Локальные уведомления о попытке соединений*, а также возможность создавать правила и разрешения на основе предупреждающих сообщений. 


*Экспорт/импорт правил*. 


*Отчеты о заблокированных попытках подключения*.







«Главная цель файервола как программы – минимизировать усилия пользователя, – говорит Педро Бустаманте, Старший консультант по исследованиям компании Panda Security. – Файервол принимает соответствующие решения вместо пользователя, поскольку автоматически управляет правилами и ограничениями на основе данных, полученных с помощью Коллективного Разума. Кроме того, он позволяет более продвинутым пользователям вручную создавать и редактировать правила, а также расставлять приоритеты». 

Помимо добавления этой новой функции, в бета-версии были исправлены обнаруженные ранее ошибки, а также оптимизирована производительность автоматического и ручного сканирования. 

Те, кто уже является пользователем Panda Cloud Antivirus, будут автоматически обновлены до новой версии 1.9.1, а новые пользователи могут скачать программное обеспечение по ссылке: http://acs.pandasoftware.com/cloudantivirus/beta19/PandaCloudAntivirus.exe 

Более подробную информацию можно получить на сайте http://www.cloudantivirus.com/ru/.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*AV-Comparatives.org высоко оценила Panda Internet Security 2012*

*Антивирусному решению Panda Internet Security 2012 присуждён сертификат высшего уровня Advanced+ по результатам тестирования продукта в реальных условиях независимой лабораторией AV-Comparatives.org. Дополнительно Panda Internet Security 2012 получил Advanced+ за скорость работы и минимальное потребление ресурсов.*

Компания Panda Security, производитель «облачных» решений безопасности и ведущий поставщик программ защиты от вредоносного программного обеспечения и вирусов, объявила о том, что престижная тестовая лаборатория AV-Comparatives.org. присудила Panda Internet Security 2012 высшую оценку Advanced+ в тестах на обнаружение и производительность. Полученные результаты демонстрируют превосходные потребительские качества новой линейки продуктов Panda Security. 

В первом тесте лаборатория AV-Comparatives.org проанализировала уровень обнаружения угроз в реальных условиях. После четырёх месяцев тестирования решению Panda Internet Security 2012 был присуждён сертификат Advanced+ (Продвинутый+), что ещё раз подтвердило отличные способности продуктов Panda. 

Помимо этого, Panda Internet Security 2012 также получил сертификат Advanced+ в тесте производительности, подтвердив минимальное использование решением системных ресурсов, что очень удобно для конечного пользователя. 

«Эти испытания демонстрируют, что новые антивирусные решения Panda Security преуспели не только в способностях обнаружения, но и в плане потребления системных ресурсов, – комментирует Педро Бустаманте, главный консультант по исследованиям компании Panda Security. – Механизм обнаружения вредоносного программного обеспечения в линейке Panda Security 2012 основан на облачном принципе Коллективного разума и обеспечивает максимальную защиту, не оказывая негативного влияния на работу ПК конечного пользователя». 

С полной версией отчетов можно ознакомиться по ссылкам: 

http://www.av-comparatives.org/en/comparativesreviews/dynamic-tests 

и http://www.av-comparatives.org/en/comparativesreviews/performance-tests 

Более подробную информацию о Panda Internet Security 2012 можно увидеть на сайте www.viruslab.ru/products/pis/.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Решения Panda – на защите почты Fine IT*

*Компания Fine IT защищает компьютеры от спама и непродуктивного трафика с помощью «облачного» сервиса Panda Cloud Email Protection. Главными преимуществами для Fine IT стали гибкая установка, легкое управление и масштабируемость данного решения Panda.*

Компания Panda Security, производитель «облачных» решений безопасности и ведущий поставщик программ защиты от вредоносного программного обеспечения и вирусов, объявила о том, что компания Fine IT выбрала для себя и своих клиентов «облачное» решение защиты электронной почты Panda Cloud Email Protection. Panda Cloud Email Protection представляет собой управляемый сервис безопасности, обеспечивающий защиту электронной почты, блокируя спам, вредоносное программное обеспечение и непродуктивный трафик на периметре сети. 

Компания Fine IT использует решение безопасности Panda для защиты электронной почты на более чем 300 своих компьютерах, а также для защиты клиентских систем. «Panda Cloud Email Protection осуществляет фильтрацию спама не на компьютере, а «в облаке», поэтому теперь наши клиенты могут быть совершенно уверены в полной безопасности их сетей, – прокомментировал Роберт Мелуш, Управляющий Директор компании Fine IT. – Другие решения, которые мы рассматривали, оказались трудными в реализации и громоздкими в управлении. Panda Cloud Email Protection, напротив, обладает необходимой гибкостью в реализации, управлении и масштабируемости». 

Бизнес-модель Fine IT требовала именно «облачного» решения безопасности. Panda Cloud Email Protection идеально подходит для защиты малого бизнеса, как правило, ограниченному в ресурсах и часто не имеющему специального IT-персонала. Для компании Fine IT особенно важна возможность удаленного управления для минимизации количества посещений. 

Являясь компанией, предоставляющей техподдержку, Fine IT может единовременно сотрудничать с сотней клиентов. Поэтому особую значимость приобретает простота установки и управления решением безопасности. Panda Cloud Email Protection идеально вписывается в бизнес-модель Fine IT, позволяя Роберту Мелуш и его команде удаленно обеспечивать гарантированную защиту от спама в электронной почте. 

Важнейшим преимуществом в сотрудничестве с Panda Security Мелуш считает высокий уровень сервиса: «По сравнению с конкурентами, Panda Security оказывает гораздо более значимую помощь нашим менеджерам и техническим специалистам. Я знаю, что если возникают какие-либо сложности, то сотрудники Panda Security всегда проконсультируют меня по вопросам техподдержки клиентов». 

«Наше сотрудничество с Panda Security в течение последних семи лет, несомненно, внесло свой вклад в развитие нашей компании и успех IT-услуг, – также отмечает Мелуш. – Посредством передовых технологий и качественной техподдержки, находящейся в Соединенном Королевстве, Panda позволяет нам отвечать всем требованиям безопасности наших клиентов». 

Panda Cloud Email Protection является полным, управляемым сервисом безопасности, который обеспечивает защиту электронной почты, избавляя компании от спама и вредоносного программного обеспечения и блокируя непродуктивный трафик на периметре сети. Сервис является полностью настраиваемым и осуществляет непрерывную фильтрацию электронной почты. 

Сервис включает круглосуточную техподдержку, осуществляемую экспертами в области безопасности, гарантируя доступность электронной почты из любой точки, а также полную конфиденциальность. Сервис использует современные технологии, включая сканирование с помощью Коллективного разума. 

Более подробную информацию о Panda Cloud Email Protection можно получить по ссылке www.viruslab.ru/products/pcep/ 

С информацией о внедрении сервиса в компании Fine IT можно более подробно ознакомиться http://press.pandasecurity.com/press-room/case-studies/

Источник


----------



## Саныч

*Вышла бета-версия Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.0*

Компания Panda Security сообщила о запуске бета-версии корпоративного антивируса Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.0, обеспечивающего защиту компьютеров, серверов и корпоративных ноутбуков «из облака», удаленно управляемого из любой точки посредством веб-консоли.

Новая версия включает технологию управления устройствами, направленные против вредоносного программного обеспечения на внешних носителях. Эта технология позволяет через веб-консоль Panda Cloud Office Protection распределять права пользователей, такие как «запрет доступа», «доступ только для чтения», «общий доступ» для различных типов устройств (USB-флеш-накопители, цифровые фотоаппараты, DVD-диски и другие). 

Новая версия использует Windows Azure, «облачную» платформу сервисов, размещенную в центрах обработки данных Microsoft и предназначенную для поддержки доступных и надежных приложений. 

Скачать бесплатную бета-версию Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.0 можно здесь.


источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Третий сертификат от AV-Test.org для Panda Cloud Antivirus*

*Panda Cloud Antivirus удостоен высокой оценки за удобство использования и отмечен уже третьим подряд сертификатом независимой лаборатории AV-Test.org.*

Компания Panda Security, производитель «облачных» решений безопасности и ведущий поставщик программ защиты от вредоносного программного обеспечения и вирусов, объявила о том, что бесплатный Panda Cloud Antivirus, самое быстро развивающееся антивирусное решение в мире, снова удостоен престижного сертификата независимой лаборатории AV-Test.org. Тестирование, проходившее в ноябре и декабре 2011 года, моделирует сценарии угроз в реальном мире. В тестировании, проверяющем уровень защиты, восстановления системы, удобство использования и производительность приняли участие двадцать три домашних и восемь корпоративных антивирусных решений для Windows 7. 

Бесплатное антивирусное решение Panda Cloud Antivirus удостоилось высоких оценок по всем направлениям, а также стало одним из лучших в категории «Удобство использования» (5,5 из возможных 6 баллов). Также уровень защиты решения Panda был оценен экспертами в 5 баллов, что намного выше среднего балла, полученного другими решениями. 

Лаборатория AV-Test измеряет, какое воздействие на общую производительность системы оказывает каждое антивирусное решение, в то же время обеспечивая высокий уровень защиты. Среди всех протестированных продуктов бесплатный Panda Cloud Antivirus продемонстрировал наименьший уровень воздействия на систему – примерно на 50% ниже среднего показателя. При этом было зафиксировано лишь одно ложное срабатывание: из 481 000 тестируемых файлов один безопасный файл был ошибочно отмечен как вредоносный. Другие продукты ошибочно отметили в среднем по 15 файлов. С полной версией отчета можно ознакомиться на сайте http://www.av-test.org/en/tests/test-reports/ 

Это уже третье подряд присуждение награды «Сертифицировано» решению Panda Cloud Antivirus, продолжившее тенденцию признания бесплатной «облачной» защиты Panda. Напоминаем, что аналогичные награды присуждались этому решению по результатам тестов на обнаружение угроз, проводившихся в июле-августе 2011, и тестов на производительность и удобство использования, проводившихся в сентябре-октябре 2011 года. Более подробно с результатами этих тестирований можно ознакомиться по ссылкам http://viruslab.ru/press/news/detail.9661.html и http://viruslab.ru/press/news/detail.9969.html. 

Помимо этого, независимая лаборатория AV-Comparatives наградила программное обеспечение сертификатом Advanced+ по результатам последнего теста «Выявление вредоносного программного обеспечения». Более подробная информация о результатах тестов – по ссылке http://viruslab.ru/press/news/detail.9546.html. 

Последняя версия бесплатного ПО Panda Cloud Antivirus 1.5.1 отличается улучшенной производительностью, а также содержит новые функции, предложенные сообществом пользователей Panda Security. С момента пилотного запуска продукта в 2009 году миллионы пользователей во всём мире получили возможность оценить преимущества Panda Cloud Antivirus. Его главные достоинства – признанная профессионалами бесплатная антивирусная защита и минимальное потребление ресурсов, что возможно благодаря технологии Коллективного разума. Цель данного решения – обеспечить максимальную защиту компьютера при минимальном влиянии на его работоспособность. 

Получить более подробную информацию о бесплатной версии Panda Cloud Antivirus и скачать данный продукт можно по ссылке http://www.cloudantivirus.com/ru/

Источник


----------



## Саныч

*Облачный антивирус Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.0 разместился на Windows Azure*

Компания Panda Security, производитель «облачных» решений безопасности и поставщик программ защиты от вредоносного программного обеспечения и вирусов, и корпорация Microsoft подписали соглашение о сотрудничестве с целью разработки облачных сервисов антивирусной защиты на базе Windows Azure. Новая версия Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.0 расположена на Windows Azure, облачной платформе, разработанной для размещения, масштабирования веб-приложений, а также управления ими. Windows Azure использует несколько уровней безопасности, которые обеспечивают защиту размещенных данных и приложений. 


В целом Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.0 представляет собой облачный сервис безопасности для компьютеров, серверов и корпоративных ноутбуков, управляемый удаленно из любой точки через веб-консоль. Обновленная версия продукта включает функцию управления устройствами, предотвращающую распространение вредоносного ПО из-за ненадлежащего использования внешних устройств, таких как USB-накопители, цифровые камеры, DVD и многие другие. Это позволит организациям повысить производительность за счет реализации политики безопасности, позволяющей запретить доступ, разрешить доступ только для чтения или разрешить полный доступ для различных типов устройств через единую веб-консоль, отметили в Panda Security. 

Кроме того, Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.0 включает возможность блокирования опасной активности вредоносного ПО и самозащиту от вредоносного ПО, разработанного для повреждения или удаления антивирусного решения, а также возможность доступа к «Коллективному Разуму» в режиме реального времени. 

Целью переноса новых решений компании на базу Windows Azure является возможность обслуживать еще большее количество компьютеров, эффективно развивать сервис в новых странах и не допустить простоя службы. Платформа Windows Azure обеспечивает надлежащие условия работы и позволяет компании поддерживать большинство технологий, использующихся на базе оригинальной платформы. 

По данным компании, Windows Azure в целом обеспечивает Panda Security: сокращение времени, необходимого для развертывания новой версии продукта; снижение операционных и эксплуатационных расходов примерно на 30%; оптимизацию процессов сертификации и контроля качества благодаря возможности проведения испытаний в условиях, идентичных реальным; улучшение восприятия приложения пользователем. 

Бесплатная бета-версия Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.0 на базе Windows Azure уже доступна для загрузки.



источник


----------



## Mila

*Выход бета-версии Panda Antivirus Pro 2012 для Windows 8*

Компания Panda Security объявила о выходе бета-версии Panda Antivirus Pro 2012, совместимого с Windows 8 Consumer Preview. Пользователи, установившие бета-версию новой операционной системы Microsoft, смогут первыми воспользоваться лучшей защитой от вредоносных программ. 

Panda Antivirus Pro 2012 – это самая простая в использовании защита в линейке домашних продуктов Panda 2012, специально разработанная с целью предложить максимальную защиту с минимальным потреблением ресурсов. Решения Panda 2012 используют эксклюзивную облачную технологию Коллективный разум для сбора данных об угрозах от миллионов пользователей ПК и предоставления автоматической непрерывной защиты от известных и неизвестных угроз. Каждый день лаборатория PandaLabs получает примерно 73 000 новых файлов, которые Коллективный разум автоматически анализирует, классифицирует и при необходимости создает вакцину для лечения. Собирая информацию о вредоносных программах от всего сообщества пользователей Panda во всем мире, Коллективный разум постоянно совершенствует уровень защиты и предлагает наиболее быструю реакцию на самые новые и наиболее опасные вредоносные атаки. 

Скачать бесплатную бета-версию можно по этому адресу (68,9 МБ, Demo, Windows).


источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Panda Global Protection 2013 - доступна Beta-версия*

*Компания Panda Security, известный производитель облачных средств защиты, сообщает о доступности бета-версии нового продукта Panda Global Protection 2013*

Это комплексное решение обеспечит безопасность домашних компьютеров и информации на жестких дисках. Разработчики Panda также приглашают бета-тестеров принять участие в специальном конкурсе. Все без исключения участники тестирования получат 50-процентную скидку при покупке финальной версии продукта. Десять самых активных пользователей, поделившихся наиболее ценными и полезными замечаниями, получат подарочные сертификаты интернет-магазина Amazon.com на сумму 200 долларов.

Panda Global Protection 2013 является наиболее полным и универсальным решением, входящим в состав известной линейки продуктов Panda Security, ориентированных на потребительский рынок. С каждой новой версией вниманию пользователей предлагаются все более современные и эффективные средства защиты от широкого спектра интернет-угроз. В продукте используется патентованная технология Collective Intelligence, которая отвечает за сбор информации об угрозах с миллионов компьютеров во всем мире. Благодаря оперативному анализу сведений, поступающих от членов сообщества, продукт Panda Global Protection способен мгновенно распознавать как известные, так и совершенно новые угрозы и предлагать защиту от них. 








В состав пакета также входит мощный антивирус, который гарантирует защиту от большинства существующих вирусов и вредоносных программ. Встроенный межсетевой экран успешно отразит хакерские атаки и предотвратит попытки вторжения в сеть, в том числе по беспроводным каналам. Компонент Panda USB Vaccine предотвратит распространение «инфекции» через подключаемые к системе USB-устройства. Вниманию пользователей также предлагаются надежные и простые в использовании инструменты для защиты персональной информации, средства резервного копирования данных и аварийного восстановления систем, а также набор утилит для обеспечения максимально производительной работы ПК.

Продукт Panda Global Protection 2013 спроектирован с учетом потребностей наиболее активных интернет-пользователей, которые нуждаются в эффективных средствах защиты. К примеру, инструмент Panda Safe Browser гарантирует полную безопасность пользователя при посещении различных web-сайтов и социальных сетей. Пользователи также смогут организовать шифрование выбранных файлов и папок во избежание кражи персональной, банковской и финансовой информации, а также различного ценного мультимедийного контента.

Ключевые новшества Panda Global Protection 2013:

• Новый дизайн пользовательского интерфейса гарантирует предельно быстрый доступ к необходимой информации и средствам защиты.
• Усовершенствованный антивирусный движок обеспечит более быстрое обнаружение и устранение существующих угроз.
• Новый менеджер паролей позволит пользователям организовать безопасное хранение секретных данных в центральном репозитарии и подключаться к своей учетной записи на разных сайтах одним нажатием кнопки мыши.
• Новый инсталлятор предельно ускорит и упростит процесс установки программного обеспечения.
• Panda Global Protection способен автоматически завершать работу ПК после завершения антивирусной проверки.
• Совместимость с предварительной версией Windows 8 Consumer Preview.
• Новый механизм отправки вопросов в службу технической поддержки поможет быстро и без труда решить обнаруженные проблемы.
• Усовершенствованные механизмы поиска уязвимостей в защите операционной системы.​
Скачать Panda Global Protection 2013 Beta

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Новый Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.0 с технологией контроля устройств*

Новая версия корпоративного «облачного» антивируса Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.0 для конечных ПК предлагает новые функции и усовершенствования: технологию контроля устройств, повышающую уровень безопасности и производительности компании, и новый модуль Malware Freezer, помещающий обнаруженные вредоносные программы в недельный карантин для защиты системы в случае ложных срабатываний.







Компания Panda Security, производитель «облачных» решений безопасности и ведущий поставщик программ защиты от вредоносного программного обеспечения и вирусов, объявила о выходе новой версии корпоративного «облачного» решения безопасности Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.0. Главное улучшение – введение технологии Контроля устройств, разработанной для предотвращения распространения вредоносных программ в результате неправильного использования внешних устройств. Управление модуля Контроля устройств из веб-консоли Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.0 позволяет организациям повысить свой уровень производительности за счет реализации политик запрета доступа, внедрения доступа только на чтение или предоставления полного доступа к различным типам устройств («флешки», цифровые камеры, DVD-приводы и другие USB-устройства). Кроме того, новая версия содержит модуль Malware Freezer, «замораживающий» в карантине на 7 дней обнаруженные вредоносные программы. Это обеспечивает стабильность системы, восстанавливая файлы в случае ложных срабатываний.

Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.0 – это облачный сервис безопасности для ПК, серверов и корпоративных ноутбуков, управляемый удаленно из любого места с помощью веб-консоли управления. Основанное на концепции «ПО как сервис» (SaaS), решение использует «в облаке» всю базу знаний Panda с помощью технологий Коллективного разума. Позволяет компаниям сфокусироваться на своем основном бизнесе и забыть о расходах и трудностях, связанных с традиционными решениями безопасности, в обмен на небольшую оплату сервиса.

Panda Cloud Office Protection включает мощный антивирус и файервол, которые обеспечивают надежную защиту от вредоносного программного обеспечения, а облачная архитектура решения позволяет удаленно осуществлять обновления и мониторинг безопасности, а также в любое время применять необходимые политики безопасности. Так как само решение размещено «в облаке», нагрузка на сервер и шлюз незначительна, а трафик сводится к минимуму благодаря фильтрации вредоносных приложений.

«Облачная» инфраструктура Panda Cloud Office Protection позволяет полностью избавиться от трудностей при управлении удаленными пользователями и расходов на аппаратное обеспечение, что свойственно клиент-серверной модели безопасности. Этот сервис безопасности конечных ПК может быть установлен удаленно через встроенную утилиту распространения путем передачи требуемым пользователям по электронной почте ссылки для установки.

Программа также предлагает групповые политики для расширенной настройки защиты, краткие и информативные отчеты по всем типам вредоносных программ и сетевых угроз, а также единый централизованный карантин.

Новая версия продукта размещена на «облачной» платформе Windows Azure, установленной в дата-центрах Microsoft и разработанной для поддержки высокодоступных, масштабируемых и надежных приложений. Windows Azure использует набор элементов управления конфиденциальностью и безопасностью, которые обеспечивают максимальную защиту размещенных данных и приложений. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Вышла вторая бета-версия Panda Global Protection 2013*

Новая версия содержит улучшения, предложенные сообществом бета-тестеров по результатам тестирования первой бета-версии. Десять бета-тестеров, предложивших наиболее полезные улучшения, получат подарочные сертификаты на сумму 200$ в интернет-магазин Amazon.com; все бета-тестеры получат скидку в 50% на приобретение финальной версии продукта.







Компания Panda Security, производитель «облачных» решений безопасности и поставщик программ защиты от вредоносного программного обеспечения и вирусов, объявила о том, что стала доступна вторая бета-версия продукта Panda Global Protection 2013 – комплексного решения для защиты информации и цифровой жизни пользователей домашних компьютеров. Новая бета-версия продукта содержит множество улучшений, предложенных сообществом бета-тестеров Panda Security по результатам тестирования первой бета-версии.

Первая бета-версия Panda Global Protection 2013 была протестирована пользователями из 129 стран мира, а количество ее активаций на 23% превысило число активаций бета-версии из линейки 2012 года. Наибольшее число активаций – в Испании, США, Бразилии, Мексике, России, Перу, Индии, Великобритании, Аргентине и Вьетнаме.

Новая бета-версия Panda Global Protection 2013 содержит следующие улучшения:


Улучшено обнаружение вредоносных программ
 Внедрены улучшения в некоторые технологические модули (TruPrevent, веб-прокси и файервол)
 Стали проще и быстрее процессы установки и активации
 Внесены изменения в интерфейс: добавлены новые кнопки обновлений и возможность получить доступ к отчетам и статистике из окна проверки
 Улучшены возможности лечения для Windows Vista, Windows 7 и Windows 8 (Consumer Preview)
 Усовершенствовано сканирование по запросу за счет использования всех ядер процессора.

В отличие от первой бета-версии, новая бета-версия Panda Global Protection 2013 доступна на 23 языках.

Panda Global Protection 2013 – это комплексное решение в новой линейке домашних продуктов компании Panda Security. Продукт использует Коллективный разум – фирменную уникальную технологию Panda, предназначенную для сбора данных об угрозах от миллионов пользователей ПК и предоставления автоматизированной мгновенной защиты от известных и неизвестных вредоносных программ.

Решение содержит высокоэффективный антивирусный движок для защиты от известных и неизвестных вредоносных программ; файервол с функцией защиты Wi-Fi для блокировки вторжений со стороны хакеров; Panda USB Vaccine для защиты от распространения угроз через USB-устройства; фильтры конфиденциальной информации для защиты персональных данных; функции резервного копирования (backup) и восстановления системы; а также систему настройки производительности ПК. Новая версия также содержит менеджер паролей – зашифрованное хранилище паролей для защиты регистрационных данных пользователей, позволяющее авторизоваться на веб-сайтах всего одним нажатием кнопки.

Бета-версию, доступную на 23 языках, можно бесплатно скачать по адресу: www.viruslab.ru/actions/2013/beta.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Облачный антивирус Panda Cloud Antivirus 1.9.2 – брандмауэр и обнаружение вторжений*

Компания Panda официально сообщила о запуске новой версии своего облачного антивируса под названием Cloud Antivirus 1.9.2. Несмотря на небольшое различие в цифрах, новый продукт предлагает много по-настоящему новых функций, а также исправление множества недочетов, отмеченных пользователями в ходе бета-тестирования.







К главным новинкам Panda Cloud Antivirus 1.9.2 можно отнести встроенный брандмауэр, который позволяет адаптировать поведение антивируса в зависимости от зоны риска: в публичной, домашней сети или в доверенной зоне. Еще одна заметная новинка – система обнаружения вторжений Intrusion Detection System, которая защищает машины пользователей от внешних атак через сеть. Следует, однако, иметь в виду, что брандмауэр и обнаружение вторжений доступны только в платной Pro-версии продукта.

В целом новая версия Panda Cloud Antivirus 1.9.2 предлагает пользователям все те же возможности, что были заявлены в версии 1.9.1 beta, только доведенные до коммерческого уровня. Из прочих нововведений выделяются, в частности, улучшенные возможности по уничтожению обнаруженных вирусов, а также сниженное потребление ресурсов, оптимизированное обнаружение вирусов в оперативной памяти, управление карантином и эффективная борьба с вирусами, обнаруженными в упакованном или сжатом виде. Вместе с официальным запуском версии Cloud Antivirus 1.9.2 разработчики пообещали выпустить законченную версию 2.0 уже в самом ближайшем будущем – примерно в июле-августе 2012 года.

Полный перечень нововведений в Panda Cloud Antivirus 1.9.2 можно найти в блоге разработчиков по адресу http://blog.cloudantivirus.com.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Новый Panda Cloud Office Protection Advanced с защитой почтовых серверов*

Panda Cloud Office Protection Advanced – это первое облачное решение безопасности компьютеров с защитой для почтовых серверов. Его антиспамовая защита блокирует нежелательные письма и эффективно управляет корпоративной электронной почтой.







Компания Panda Security, производитель облачных решений безопасности и ведущий поставщик программ защиты от вредоносного программного обеспечения и вирусов, объявила о выпуске Panda Cloud Office Protection Advanced – первого корпоративного облачного решения безопасности компьютеров с защитой для Exchange-серверов.

Panda Cloud Office Protection Advanced – это облачный сервис безопасности для ПК, серверов и корпоративных ноутбуков, управляемый удаленно из любого места с помощью веб-консоли. Основанное на концепции «ПО как сервис» (SaaS), решение использует «в облаке» всю базу знаний Panda с помощью технологий Коллективного разума. Позволяет компаниям сфокусироваться на своем основном бизнесе и забыть о расходах и трудностях, связанных с традиционными решениями безопасности, в обмен на небольшую оплату сервиса.

Новый модуль защиты для Exchange-серверов полностью интегрирован в продукт, в результате чего предлагается более простые установка и обновления для конечных компьютеров пользователей и почтовых серверов. Модуль сканирует всю входящую и исходящую электронную почту вне зависимости от используемого протокола, а новый интеллектуальный сканер почтовых ящиков оптимизирует использование ресурсов сервера. Кроме того, его антиспамовая защита для серверов Exchange блокирует нежелательные сообщения и позволяет администраторам самостоятельно и эффективно управлять корпоративной электронной почтой.

Panda Cloud Office Protection Advanced – это единственное SaaS-решение безопасности конечных компьютеров, содержащее технологии Контроля устройств, разработанные для предотвращения распространения вредоносных программ через неосторожное использование внешних носителей. Данная функция позволяет организациям повысить уровень производительности за счет реализации политик для ограничения доступа, установки доступа только на чтение или предоставления полного доступа к различным типам внешних устройств (USB-устройства типа «флешки», цифровые камеры, DVD-приводы и другие). Новая версия программного обеспечения также содержит Malware Freezer – модуль, «замораживающий» обнаруженные вредоносные программы на семь дней, помещая их в карантин. Данный инструмент обеспечивает стабильность работы системы, восстанавливая файлы в случае ложного срабатывания.

Ключевые преимущества Panda Cloud Office Protection Advanced:


Минимизирует расходы на обслуживание и потребление ресурсов. Будучи сервисом, расположенным в «облаке», он не требует инвестиций в инфраструктуру или специализированный персонал.
 Простой в использовании, простой в обслуживании. Позволяет осуществлять мониторинг всех компьютеров и серверов Exchange, включая те, что размещены в удаленных офисах.
 Персональный файервол (управляемый централизованно или локально).
 Интеграция с утилитами удаленного доступа и централизованный мониторинг статуса безопасности всех ПК, серверов и ноутбуков.
 Автоматические P2P-обновления, минимизирующие потребление полосы пропускания канала связи.

Таким образом, Panda Security в очередной раз предоставляет полноценное облачное решение для защиты основных направлений распространения инфекций. Данная новая технологическая модель помогает более эффективно бороться с возрастающей угрозой киберпреступности, снижая при этом потребление ресурсов и упрощая процессы управления безопасностью.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Panda Cloud Antivirus 2.0 – вышла финальная версия облачного антивируса*

Компания Panda Security объявила о доступности финальной версии продукта Panda Cloud Antivirus 2.0, бесплатного современного антивируса, построенного на базе технологий «облачных» вычислений и обеспечивающего надежную защиту пользовательских систем от различных угроз. Релизу предшествовал длительный период бета-тестирования, в котором приняли участие более 165 тысяч пользователей из 176 стран.







Ключевым преимуществом «облачных» антивирусов, является минимальная нагрузка на пользовательский ПК. Все ресурсоемкие операции осуществляются на сервере и не замедляют работу системы, благодаря чему пользователи могут трудиться с привычной продуктивностью. Эта современная технология используется и в приложении Panda Cloud Antivirus Free. Более того, разработчики утверждают, что новая версия отличается от предыдущих заметно возросшей производительностью, а скорость сканирования выросла на 50%.

Одним из наиболее значительных функциональных нововведений является включение в бесплатную версию механизмов поведенческого анализа, которые ранее были доступны только в версии Pro. Бесплатная версия также предлагает новые средства защиты от вредоносных программ, распространяемых на портативных USB-накопителях. Программа Panda Cloud Antivirus научилась предотвращать автоматический запуск «флэшек», подключаемых к компьютеру.

Список ключевых особенностей версии Panda Cloud Antivirus 2.0 включает в себя встроенный межсетевой экран (только в версии Pro), облачный механизм обезвреживания угроз, а также эффективную защиту ПК в режиме «оффлайн». В состав продукта также вошли средства мониторинга процессов, с помощью которых пользователь сможет следить за активностью приложений, использующих подключение к Интернету.

Пользователям предстоит оценить совместимость с новой операционной системой Windows 8, а также модифицированный графический интерфейс. А при инсталляции Panda Cloud Antivirus 2.0 предложит установить бесплатный «тулбар», который сделает ваше пребывание в глобальной сети более безопасным.

Копию Panda Cloud Antivirus Free 2.0 можно загрузить с сайта разработчика – www.cloudantivirus.com/en/forHome/.

Источник


----------



## Sandor

Есть и русская версия. В адресе нужно сменить en на ru.


----------



## GvU

А облачные антивирусы сильно садятся на соединение ? У меня WI-FI. И думается мне что он постоянно держит связь со своим сервером.


----------



## akok

Не должен. В с облаком синхронизируются только хеш файлов.


----------



## Severnyj

*Panda Cloud Antivirus Pro 2.0 - бесплатно на 6 месяцев*

*Лицензия на 6 месяцев на "облачный" антивирус Panda Cloud Antivirus Pro. Получите бесплатно расширенные возможности версии Pro: фаервол, поведенческий анализ, автоматическая защита от Autorun-вирусов, автоматический переход на новые версии*

Panda Cloud Antivirus основан на Коллективном разуме - системе обнаружения и дезинфекции вирусов и других угроз, которая использует распределенную базу знаний миллионов пользователей. Благодаря этому, компьютеры, которые являются частью сообщества Panda, мгновенно обмениваются всей информацией, хранящейся в "облаке". 







Panda Cloud Antivirus Версия Pro включает следующие дополнительные функции:

- Фаервол с системой обнаружения вторжений (IDS).
- Поведенческий анализ выполняемых процессов.
- Автоматическая вакцинация USB для защиты от автоматически запускаемых угроз, Autorun-вирусов.
- Автоматические переходы на новые версии и функции продукта (фаервол и т.д.) по мере их выпуска.

Скачать Panda Cloud Antivirus Pro 2.0 бесплатно на 6 месяцев можно на странице Panda в Facebook (для загрузки необходимо нажать "Мне нравится").

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Panda Cloud Systems Management – новый сервис удаленного управления IT-активами*

Компания Panda Security объявила о выходе Panda Cloud Systems Management – нового решения для удаленного администрирования, контроля и обслуживания IT-ресурсов. Этот облачный сервис предоставляет возможности для компаний, располагающих десятками и сотнями компьютеров, распределенной корпоративной сетью и мобильными сотрудниками.

Panda Cloud Systems Management позволяет сетевым администраторам компаний-клиентов осуществлять экспертизу состояния сети, а также удаленно администрировать и контролировать компьютеры, снижая IT-расходы и упрощая процессы обслуживания системы.







Panda Cloud Systems Management предлагает следующие возможности:


Контроль любых изменений в сети и на ПК, а также управление активами: Обеспечивает постоянную видимость корпоративных устройств и осуществляет инвентаризацию аппаратного и программного обеспечения.
 Глобальный мониторинг корпоративных серверов и устройств: предоставляет возможность выполнения проактивных диагностик.
 Управление устройствамидля внедрения программного обеспечения, установки патчей и автоматизации задач по решению технических инцидентов.
 Встроенная удаленная поддержка, прозрачная для конечных пользователей.
 Отчетность: создание отчетов по всем видам активностей на всех офисных и мобильных устройствах.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Компания Panda Security запустила Panda GateDefender Integra eSeries*

Компания Panda Security, объявилао запуске Panda GateDefender Integra eSeries – новой модификации универсального решения безопасности периметра сети, защищающего от всех типов угроз. Устройство также обеспечивает легкое и гибкое подключение с помощью единого и простого в использовании интерфейса, доступного в любое время через Интернет. Новое устройство безопасности компании Panda Security представлено в двух моделях: eSoho – для компаний, имеющих до 25 ПК, и eSB – для компаний, имеющих до 50 ПК.

Основные преимущества Panda GateDefender Integra eSeries:


*Защита шлюза по принципу «все в одном»* от всех типов инфекций и попыток вторжений с самого начала работы устройства. Более быстрое реагирование на новые вредоносные угрозы благодаря автоматическим обновлениям и запросам в «облако».
 *Гибкое подключение безопасных коммуникаций*, включающих удаленные офисы и мобильных пользователей с мобильными устройствами. Предоставление и контроль доступа в Интернет для гостей компании.
 *Гибкое облачное администрирование* для быстрого и простого централизованного мониторинга, управления и обновления устройства в любое время из любого места.
 *Повышенная производительность пользователей* и оптимальное использование полосы пропускания канала связи благодаря нейтрализации спама и ограниченному доступу к сайтам и сервисам, не связанным с работой.
 *Высокая доступность Интернета*. Политики маршрутизации устройства позволяют настраивать несколько высокодоступных каналов передачи данных, а также параллельно устанавливать несколько устройств для обеспечения бесперебойного и безопасного подключения.

Новое устройство Panda GateDefender Integra eSeries соответствует потребностям компаний по обеспечению безопасности периметра сети благодаря нейтрализации вирусов, спама и несанкционированного доступа на уровне Интернет-шлюза, настраиваемого с помощью полного набора опций, использующих технологии Коллективного разума.

Основные функции устройства:


*Файервол*: Обеспечивает соответствие входящих и исходящих коммуникаций политикам безопасности компании.
 *Система предотвращения вторжений (IPS)*: Предотвращает сетевые атаки.
 *Антивирус и защита от вредоносных программ*: Защищает от всех типов вредоносных программ в почтовом и веб-трафике.
 *Контент-фильтр*: Проверяет входящий и исходящий трафик на наличие вредоносного контента.
 *Антиспам*: Обеспечивает защиту электронной почты от нежелательной почты.
 *Веб-фильтр*: Ограничивает доступ к веб-сайтам, не связанным с работой.
 *Различные технологии подключения обеспечивают доступ в Интернет и корпоративную сет*ь. Устройство совместимо с устройствами ADLS/UMTS/GPRS/3G/USB.
 *Резервирование канала связи*: Высокая доступность для снижения риска отказа Интернет-соединения.
 *VPN*: Безопасные коммуникации с удаленными офисами и мобильными пользователями с мобильными устройствами.
 *HotSpot*: Предоставляет контролируемый временный доступ в Интернет для гостей и посетителей Вашей компании. Данная функция будет полезна для гостиниц, ресторанов, кафе, библиотек и других общественных заведений, желающих предложить своим посетителям безопасный WiFi как бесплатно, так и с возможностью гибкой тарификации.
 *Backup*: Создание резервных копий.
 *Логи*: журналирование событий.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Panda Security выпустила обновленную линейку антивирусов с поддержкой Windows 8*

Известный производитель антивирусов, компания Panda Security анонсировала обновленные версии продуктов Panda Antivirus Pro 2013, Panda Internet Security 2013 и Panda Global Protection 2013. В перечисленных антивирусных продуктах активно используются современные «облачные» технологии, благодаря которым ресурсоемкие операции по поиску вредоносного ПО практически не отражаются на производительности клиентских систем. Ключевой особенностью новых приложений является поддержка операционной системы Windows 8 и новый интерфейс, оптимизированный для портативных устройств.







Обновленный дизайн интерфейса приложений Panda 2013 по достоинству оценят обладатели портативных компьютеров с сенсорным дисплеем. Крупные кнопки с понятными рисунками обеспечат быстрый доступ к ключевым инструментам и функциям и упростит выполнение стандартных операций, таких как сканирование системы в поисках вирусов и вредоносного программного обеспечения.

Пользователи, знакомые с предыдущими версиями продуктов Panda отметят более быструю установку антивируса. Приложения также научились автоматически завершать работу компьютера после завершения процесса антивирусного сканирования.

В продуктах Panda 2013 используется обновленный антивирусный движок, гарантирующий более эффективное обнаружение угроз и их ликвидацию. А благодаря поддержке многоядерных процессоров, процедура сканирования на новых системах выполняется быстрее, чем ранее. В состав приложений включен модернизированный менеджер паролей, а благодаря тесной интеграции с программным интерфейсом Windows Update API, антивирусы Panda более успешно справляются с поиском уязвимостей в системе защиты OC.

Разумеется, возможности продуктов Panda 2013 не ограничиваются простой защитой пользовательских систем от вирусов в режиме реального времени. В состав пакета Panda Glоbal Protection 2013, наиболее полного из предлагаемых решений, также входит мощный межсетевой экран, средства родительского контроля, инструменты для защиты от спама и механизмы, гарантирующие безопасность персональной информации.

Источник


----------



## Саныч

*Вышла бета-версия Panda Cloud Office Protection Advanced 6.50*

Компания Panda Security объявила о выходе бета-версии 6.50 решения Panda Cloud Office Protection Advanced, первого облачного решения безопасности конечных точек с защитой для Exchange Server. 

Основные новые функции бета-версии Panda Cloud Office Protection Advanced 6.50: 

*URL-фильтрация:* Улучшенная проактивная защита для обеспечения еще более высокого уровня защиты. Технологии и возможность предоставления отчетности, включенные в решение, позволяют добиться большей прозрачности Интернет-активности и производительности конечных пользователей. Продукт позволяет администраторам создавать черные и белые списки URL, а также блокировать доступ к тем сайтам, которые принадлежат к запрещенным категориям, таким как спорт, секс, игры и пр. 

*Технология по борьбе с эксплойтами:* Обнаруживает и нейтрализует вредоносные программы, которые используют уязвимости нулевого дня для заражения ПК. При этом используется технология Коллективного разума для блокировки вредоносных экплойтов типа Blackhole и Redkit с помощью анализа их поведения. Таким образом, решение способно обнаруживать новые варианты вредоносных программ даже до момента их идентификации. 

*Совместимость с Exchange Server 2013:* Бета-версия совместима с новой платформой для электронной почты и сообщений Exchange Server 2013, также как с новой операционной системой Microsoft Windows 8 (32-bit и 64-bit) и с Windows 2012 Server.

Panda Cloud Office Protection Advanced, выпущенный в июне прошлого года, впервые предложил дополнительную защиту Exchange Server, которая проверяет все входящие и исходящие сообщения вне зависимости от используемого протокола. Последняя версия программного обеспечения оснащена интеллектуальным сканером почтового ящика, который оптимизирует использование ресурсов сервера, а также содержит антиспамовую защиту и технологии Контроля устройств, разработанные для предотвращения распространения вредоносных программ с помощью неправильного использования внешних устройств. Сервис также содержит функцию Malware Freezer – модуль, «замораживающий» обнаруженное вредоносное ПО сроком на семь дней, помещая его в карантин. Данный инструмент обеспечивает стабильность работы системы, восстанавливая файлы после ложных срабатываний.


источник


----------



## Mila

*Вышла новая версия корпоративного антивируса Panda Cloud Office Protection v.6.50*

Компания Panda Security объявила о выходе новой версии Panda Cloud Office Protection (PCOP) 6.50. Новая версия, по сравнению с предыдущей, предлагает значительные технологические и функциональные улучшения: URL-фильтрацию; антиэксплойтные технологии для обнаружения и удаления вредоносных программ, использующих уязвимости «нулевого дня»; совместимость с Exchange 2013; поддержку наиболее распространенных дистрибутивов Linux (SUSE, RedHat, Debian и Ubuntu), а также запланированные обновления и отчеты. 

Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.50 предоставляет компаниям функцию контроля Интернет-доступа в версии Advanced. В дополнение к этому, решение повышает уровень корпоративной безопасности с помощью обнаружения вредоносных и фишинговых сайтов до того, как они смогут инфицировать компьютеры пользователей. Кроме того, благодаря облачным технологиям Panda Security, решением Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.50 можно управлять удаленно в любое время из любой точки мира.






*URL-фильтрация *

Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.50 Advanced помогает повысить производительность сотрудников благодаря контролю веб-доступа. Решение обеспечивает мониторинг и фильтрацию просматриваемых на рабочих станциях веб-сайтов, а также позволяет администраторам настраивать свои белые и черные списки на уровне профилей безопасности. 






*Защита от неизвестных атак *

Все более широкое распространение вредоносных программ показывает, что традиционной защиты, основанной на сигнатурном методе обнаружения, уже недостаточно. Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.50 использует систему Коллективного разума, разработанную компанией Panda Security, и включает в себя новые антиэксплойтные технологии, которые обнаруживают и нейтрализуют вредоносные программы, использующие уязвимости «нулевого дня». 

Новая антиэксплойтная технология компании Panda Security способна обнаруживать такие вредоносные программы, как Blackhole или Redkit, использующие, в частности, уязвимости «нулевого дня» в Java, Adobe или Microsoft Office до того момента, как они инфицируют компьютеры пользователей. Основным отличительным фактором нового решения является его способность идентифицировать новые неизвестные варианты вредоносных программ, способных заражать тысячи компьютеров во всем мире, подобно печально известному «полицейскому вирусу».
Функция URL-фильтрации в данном решении предоставляет максимальную защиту пользователей от вредоносных и фишинговых сайтов в рамках протоколов HTTP и HTTPS, тем самым вводя дополнительный уровень безопасности при их работе в Интернете. Таким образом, если сайт отмечен в каталоге как вредоносный, то любая попытка доступа к нему или скачивания с него какого-либо контента будет автоматически блокироваться системой.

*Другие значительные улучшения *

Новый Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.50 содержит и другие улучшения по сравнению с предыдущей версией: 
*Совместимость с Exchange 2013 и поддержка наиболее популярных дистрибутивов Linux (SUSE, RedHat, Debian и Ubuntu), плюс опции планирования выполнения обновлений и проверок по запросу. 
*Запланированные обновления для пользователей Panda Cloud Office Protection и Panda Cloud Office Protection Advanced. 
*Возможность планировать отправку отчетов из консоли Panda Cloud Office Protection. До сих пор запланированная отправка отчетов была доступна только партнерам, использующим партнерскую консоль Panda Cloud Partner Center.



источник


----------



## Mila

*Вышла Panda Global Protection 2014 Beta с мультиплатформенной защитой*

Компания Panda Security объявила о выходе бета-версии Panda Global Protection 2014 Beta – своего комплексного решения по защите информации и цифровой жизни пользователей домашних компьютеров, которое отныне поддерживает различные устройства и платформы (ПК, Mac, планшетники и смартфоны). 

Panda Global Protection 2014 Beta представляет собой наиболее полнофункциональное решение в новой линейке домашних продуктов, которая будет выпущена в ближайшие месяцы. Продукт продолжает совершенствоваться по сравнению с предыдущими версиями, предоставляя еще более качественную защиту в реальном времени от всех типов угроз. Решение использует технологию Коллективного разума, собирающую у миллионов пользователей информацию об угрозах и предоставляющую из «облака» автоматизированную и оперативную защиту от известных и неизвестных вредоносных программ. 

«Новая версия Panda Global Protection 2014 Beta специально разработана для тех, кто активно использует разнообразные устройства с различными платформами. Решение обеспечивает безопасность пользователя и его конфиденциальность в Интернете, особенно на сайтах социальных сетей. В дополнение к этому, бета-версия Panda Global Protection 2014 Beta предоставляет защиту персональных данных, позволяя пользователям шифровать личные файлы и папки с ценной информацией», – объяснил Херве Ламберт, Менеджер по маркетингу продуктов для домашних пользователей в Panda Security.






Panda Global Protection 2014 Beta содержит новый набор для лечения угроз, блокирующих загрузку ПК, позволяя пользователям создавать безопасную точку загрузки компьютера, загружать и лечить компьютер в чрезвычайных ситуациях. Кроме того, пользователи могут создавать загрузочные USB, с помощью которых возможно загружать и лечить любой компьютер, даже если на нем и не установлено решение Panda Security. 

Другое основное преимущество нового Panda Global Protection 2014 Beta заключается в его возможностях по защите различных платформ и устройств, позволяющих предложить пользователям единую безопасность для ПК, Mac, Android, смартфонов и планшетников. 

Panda Global Protection 2014 Beta содержит следующие новые функции и улучшения:

*Защита различных платформ и устройств. 
*Новый интерфейс, значительно упрощающий использование инструментов, включенных в линейку 2014. 
*Усовершенствованный антивирусный движок с еще более высокими показателями обнаружения и лечения. 
*Новый инсталлятор, который существенно упрощает и ускоряет процесс установки продукта. 
*Новый набор для лечения, позволяющий пользователям создавать безопасные точки загрузки на зараженных компьютерах для последующей их загрузки и лечения.

Чтобы скачать бесплатную бета-версию и получить более подробную информацию о конкурсе для бета-тестеров посетите эту страницу.



источник


----------



## Mila

*Panda Security выпустила новую версию Panda Cloud Systems Management*

Компания Panda Security выпустила новую версию Panda Cloud Systems Management – решения для удаленного администрирования, мониторинга и поддержки всех типов IT-устройств в организации. Данное решение позволяет IT-администраторам осуществлять контроль и защиту бизнес-процессов внутри компаний, одновременно упрощая управление инцидентами и оптимизируя поддержку.

Новое преимущество последней версии Panda Cloud Systems Management заключается в системе тикетинга, позволяющей конечным пользователям запрашивать удаленную поддержку. Кроме того, администраторы могут управлять загрузкой технических специалистов, а также расставлять приоритеты. Новая версия Panda Cloud Systems Management в том числе содержит опции для обеспечения полного удаленного контроля над компьютерами вне зависимости от того, включены они или нет, а потому IT-администраторы всегда могут управлять их статусом. Это дает возможность компаниям получить существенную экономию, т.к. позволяет управлять устройствами без необходимости запускать их.

Кроме того, последняя версия Panda Cloud Systems Management предлагает более детальный контроль над процессами, файлами и папками, а также мониторинг опасных и нежелательных процессов с автоматическим выполнением соответствующих действий.

В ближайшее время Panda Cloud System Management интегрирует опцию создания списков всех инсталляций внутри организации. Это означает, что появится возможность составлять черные списки программ, которые не должны быть установлены, белые списки программ, которые могут быть установлены, и золотые списки программ, которые должны быть установлены.

Потребление IT-технологий и использование персональных устройств в бизнес-окружениях привело к тому, что теперь организации сталкиваются с новыми проблемами в области безопасности и управления, которые нужно решать без негативных последствий для компании или для пользователей.

Например, сегодня многие компании имеют огромное количество мобильных устройств с различными операционными системами, которые, в большинстве случаев, почти не поддаются контролю и управлению. Чтобы справиться с этим, Panda Security в ближайшее время внедрит в продукт поддержку iOS, а в последнем квартале 2013 года – поддержку Android и Blackberry. Данная функция позволит IT-администраторам осуществлять аудит устройств, определять их географическое месторасположение, а также удаленно управлять мобильными девайсами организации в случае потери, кражи и других неприятностей.

В дополнение к этому, администраторы смогут осуществлять мониторинг любых инцидентов в организации с мобильного устройства, что позволит сократить время реагирования на возникновение любых проблем.



источник


----------



## Ботан

*Moderatorium*

Эта тема была перенесена из раздела Panda Security.

Перенес: akoK


----------



## Mila

*Новая версия Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.70 с интегрированным управлением сетью*

Panda Software объявляет о выходе новой версии Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.70. Данная новая версия предоставляет значительные технологические и функциональные улучшения, способные помочь предприятиям малого и среднего бизнеса противостоять возрастающему количеству кибератак. Согласно PandaLabs, исследовательской лаборатории компании Panda Security, атаки киберпреступников на сети малого и среднего бизнеса осуществляются с помощью угроз нового поколения, использующих уязвимости в различных программах.






В связи с этим пользователи Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.70 (PCOP) впервые могут попробовать решение для удаленного администрирования Panda Cloud Systems Management (PCSM), которое можно автоматически установить на те компьютеры, где установлен PCOP. Таким образом, пользователи PCOP, у которых нет лицензий на PCSM, смогут легко и просто попробовать PCSM и оценить его потенциальные возможности. Эта новая функция предоставляет организациям полностью интегрированную платформу, сочетающую в себе функции безопасности и управления, позволяя им самостоятельно защитить себя от киберпреступников и обеспечить контроль над всем, что происходит в сетях.

Основные новые функции 

Последняя версия Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.70 содержит значительные улучшения по сравнению с предыдущими версиями. Одной из его основных новых функций является наличие новых антивредоносных технологий, способных обнаруживать эксплойты и угрозы нового поколения, опережая решения безопасности других производителей. 

Данная новая антиэксплойтная технология обнаруживает и нейтрализует такие вредоносные программы, как Blackhole или Redkit, использующие уязвимости нулевого дня (в Java, Adobe, MS Office и прочих приложениях) для заражения компьютеров. Кроме того, она контролирует подозрительные процессы в режиме реального времени и ежедневно обнаруживает сотни новых или все еще не идентифицированных образцов вредоносных программ, включая неизвестные модификации существующих вирусов. 

В дополнение к этому, с помощью Panda Cloud Office Protection Advanced администраторы смогут настроить функцию URL-фильтрации, ограничивая доступ к определенным веб-страницам в течение рабочего времени. 

Новая версия Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.70 доступна для новых клиентов с 31 июля 2013 года. Действующие клиенты будут переведены на Panda Cloud Office Protection 6.70 и Panda Cloud Office Protection Advanced 6.70 в следующие сроки: 
клиенты версий 5.x – до сентября 2013 года; 
клиенты версий 6.x – до октября 2013 года.



источник


----------



## Mila

*Panda Mobile Security 1.1 — защита мобильных устройств с Android*.

Компания Panda Security выпустила Panda Mobile Security 1.1 – решение для защиты мобильных устройств, работающих под управлением операционной системы Android.

Среди прочих возможностей, новая версия содержит функцию геолокации и защиту от воров, позволяя пользователям удаленно определить местоположение устройства, заблокировать его или уничтожить на нем всю информацию

Локатор устройства отслеживает и отображает на карте местоположение потерянного или украденного планшета или смартфона, функция "Удаленная блокировка" блокирует устройство для предотвращения его использования другими лицами, а функция "Удаленная очистка" уничтожает все данные на устройстве, предотвращая доступ ко всей информации, которая хранится на устройстве или на его картах памяти SD.

Panda Mobile Security 1.1 предлагает интерфейс, специально оптимизированный для планшетов с Android, а также интегрированную опцию отправки вопросов и предложений в службу технической поддержки.

Более подробная информация о Panda Mobile Security 1.1 доступна здесь.


_источник_


----------

